# El cardiólogo es claro: «Hay que comer pan todos los días»



## Espartano27 (5 Jul 2022)

Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.

De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.

Todo pan lleva harina y toda harina es cereal refinado. Lo malo del pan es que es básicamente harina, lo cual provoca un pico de azúcar en sangre y en consecuencia un pico de insulina.


----------



## Tawanchai (5 Jul 2022)

Y beber cerveza y vino para ya pillar bien el cancer


----------



## Gurney (5 Jul 2022)

Es que no han transcrito la frase completa, que fue así: "Hay que comer pan todos los días, porque son los que me pagan a mí y a toda esta broma"


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (5 Jul 2022)

Y una rayita de fariña de buena mañana, que es cuando mejor entra.


----------



## unaburbu (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



Qué opinas del pan de masa madre?


----------



## Catalinius (5 Jul 2022)

Lo que sí es cierto es que de 30 años para acá, las barrigas cerveceras están en auge.
En la época de mis abuelos ni uno tenia barriga de este tipo...todos bebían vino y copas, pero nada de cerveza.


----------



## Espartano27 (5 Jul 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Qué opinas del pan de masa madre?



No hay pan bueno, El pan es HARINA. Ya puede ser la mejor harina del mundo, molida en un molino de piedra y cereales cultivados por un adorable señor mayor de manera totalmente ecológica.

Es igual de malo.


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Jul 2022)

Que el pan esté bueno no significa que sea bueno.


----------



## LionelHutz (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



Mis abuelos han comido pan siempre que ha habido y todos han pasado de los 90.

si teneis una genetica de mierda, no es culpa nuestra.


----------



## LionelHutz (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo que sí es cierto es que de 30 años para acá, las barrigas cerveceras están en auge.
> En la época de mis abuelos ni uno tenia barriga de este tipo...todos bebían vino y copas, pero nada de cerveza.



Esa gente no trabajaba en oficina.


----------



## Catalinius (5 Jul 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Esa gente no trabajaba en oficina.



Y no bebían cervezas.


----------



## LionelHutz (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y no bebían cervezas.



si que bebian cervezas.


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Jul 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Mis abuelos han comido pan siempre que ha habido y todos han pasado de los 90.
> 
> si teneis una genetica de mierda, no es culpa nuestra.



Esa es la duda, el tio de mi mujer, 83 años lo puedes ver en el tejado reparando las tejas y desde siempre se zampa una barra de 1/4 al día.


----------



## Covid-8M (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> No hay pan bueno, El pan es HARINA. Ya puede ser la mejor harina del mundo, molida en un molino de piedra y cereales cultivados por un adorable señor mayor de manera totalmente ecológica.
> 
> Es igual de malo.



Aunque segun tu no haya pan bueno, no puede ser lo mismo el bagete de 30 centimos que un pan integral artesanal. Mejor comer arroz o tambien hace el spike insulinico?


----------



## Jsn (5 Jul 2022)

Si a ese criterio le añadimos que hay que comer tres piezas de fruta diarias, los esquimales debieran haberse extinguido hace milenios.



> *(los esquimales) Comen hasta un 75% de grasas y proteínas* y *los hidratos de carbono son casi inexistentes*.
> ....
> los esquimales están libres de la mayoría de problemas de alimentación que hoy día tiene la población mundial: apenas se conocen casos de infartos en dichas poblaciones ni caries o problemas dentales.


----------



## Catalinius (5 Jul 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> si que bebian cervezas.



Ni de coña, buenos chatos.
la cerveza de ahora genera barrigas tremendas.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (5 Jul 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Mis abuelos han comido pan siempre que ha habido y todos han pasado de los 90.
> 
> si teneis una genetica de mierda, no es culpa nuestra.



Mi abuelo desayunaba dos platos de judías con chorizo y una hogaza de pan y también superó los 90 sin tener diabetes.

Pero puede que el pasarse todo el día y hasta la noche en el campo ayudase.


----------



## Espartano27 (5 Jul 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Aunque segun tu no haya pan bueno, no puede ser lo mismo el bagete de 30 centimos que un pan integral artesanal. Mejor comer arroz o tambien hace el spike insulinico?




Que este mas o menos procesado añade mas problemas pero el problema principal es ese, 0 vitaminas o minerales y todo calorias vacias.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ni de coña, buenos chatos.
> la cerveza de ahora genera barrigas tremendas.



La barriga no es de la cerveza, sino de las tapas. Los que están todo el día en el bar la tienen todos, sean de cerveza o sean de vino.


----------



## LionelHutz (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ni de coña, buenos chatos.
> la cerveza de ahora genera barrigas tremendas.



de coña estaban casi siempre, pero bebian en serio y la cerveza estaba entre las elegidas. Tambien la sidra y algun que otro brandy o pacharan.

la cerveza de ahora como la de antes, genera borrachera. Vete a la huerta todos los dias y veras como adelgazas.


----------



## NPCpremiun (5 Jul 2022)

El cardiologo ese de la miocarditis no ha dicho nada, supongo.


----------



## todoayen (5 Jul 2022)

Los hidratos, siempre que los quemes inmediatamente, bien. Pa eso son.


----------



## Tonimn (5 Jul 2022)

Yo he estudiado dietética junto a gastronomía. Y eso del pan es muy ambiguo.

Si se hace con harina de lentejas, garbanzos, cereales integrales.... Y esos son la mayoría del % pues claro, es sano.
Pero la inmensa mayoría del pan que venden es de harinas malas. O te encuentras que pone pan de maíz y luego miras ingredientes y pone 10% harina de maíz, lo mismo con el pan de castañas o integral, etc...
Y comer pan pues un pedazo al día si acaso, un bocadillo, una tostada.. Pero no lo que hacen de comer pan hasta con otros hidratos, que hay quienes comen pan con arroz, pasta, patatas...


----------



## Espartano27 (5 Jul 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> El cardiologo ese de la miocarditis no ha dicho nada, supongo.



Ese cuckdiologo saber de nutricion lo mismo que un ingeniero de telecomunicaciones de informatica


----------



## Catalinius (5 Jul 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> de coña estaban casi siempre, pero bebian en serio y la cerveza estaba entre las elegidas. Tambien la sidra y algun que otro brandy o pacharan.
> 
> la cerveza de ahora como la de antes, genera borrachera. Vete a la huerta todos los dias y veras como adelgazas.



Hablo de gente de ciudad, bebían vino en porrrón y bota y no probaban la cerveza, la menos no en la mitad norte.


----------



## Catalinius (5 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> La barriga no es de la cerveza, sino de las tapas. Los que están todo el día en el bar la tienen todos, sean de cerveza o sean de vino.



Te aseguro que no, solo tienes que ver los borrachos a vinos y los borrachos a cerveza....
Pero sobre todo tíos de 30 con unas barrigas de pintas que dan grima.


----------



## elvaquilla (5 Jul 2022)

Que se lo digan a Ginés y sus bocadillos gigantes


----------



## socrates99 (5 Jul 2022)

El pan es veneno,el que se hace hoy.
El que comían los abuelos de horno de leña era una maravilla.
Estate un mes sin comer pan y harinas en pasta o pizzas y me cuentas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jul 2022)

Si se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos , es un claro indicativo que somos una especie débil que le resulta muy difícil sobrevivir .

Existimos porque evolucionamos para alimentarnos con las semillas de las hierbas que están por todos lados en la sabana :* los cereales.*
El trigo es una hierba . También porque aprendimos a aprovechar cualquier materia orgánica que no nos matase. Para descubrir las plantas que nos drogan, en el camino hubo muchos envenenamientos.

Las mujeres son más aptas para trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios, porque durante decenas de miles de años su principal función, además de tener un bebé pegado a una teta, era moler semillas con dos piedras . Ese comportamiento impreso en la mente hace posible que existan cajeras de supermercado por ejemplo .

En la granja de mi abuelo todavía había un molino de piedra que todos suponían que era un incómodo sillón donde los niños a veces tomábamos el sol ... Hasta que un día descubrí el rodillo en la bodega y me di cuenta de lo que era. Por lo tanto todavía no hace mucho que vuestros abuelos vivían como los africanos que siguen viviendo en la edad de piedra . El mundo actual es una distopía recién inventada.

















Ver archivo adjunto 1081335

















No somos depredadores . Ni tenemos garras ni colmillos para perseguir y cazar a las presas . Si alguien es tan ingenuo de suponer que los animales que son depredados esperan a que los cacen es que no entiende nada de como funciona el tema.
Los depredadores que son extremadamente ágiles y violentos tienen muchas crías porque cada vez que van a buscar comida se juegan la vida y muchos mueren. Si no tuviesen tantas crías se habrían extinguido .
Una gacela tiene dos afiladas lanzas que sabe utilizar con mucha destreza para defender su vida.


Incluso es difícil para un cazador con escopeta matar conejos y perdices .


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Te aseguro que no, solo tienes que ver los borrachos a vinos y los borrachos a cerveza....
> Pero sobre todo tíos de 30 con unas barrigas de pintas que dan grima.



Son de comer mucho y no moverse. No de que sea cerveza en vez de vino.

Y son barrigas porque los hombres casi acumulan grasa solo ahí. A diferencia de las mujeres que la acumulan hasta en el DNI.


----------



## Catalinius (5 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Son de comer mucho y no moverse. No de que sea cerveza en vez de vino.
> 
> Y son barrigas porque los hombres casi acumulan grasa solo ahí. A diferencia de las mujeres que la acumulan hasta en el DNI.



Solo digo lo que veo.
Y no, la gente cuando toma cervezas no tiene porque estar picando y cada vez las toman más grandes, entre el gas, el volumen y la cebada...


----------



## uno_de_tantos (5 Jul 2022)

Siempre es la misma discusión, si estas obsesionado con cuidarte tienes que renunciar a parte de los placeres de la vida. Dejar muchísimos alimentos, y consumir solo los más saludables. Pero si se actúa con moderación se puede vivir comiendo de todo, salvo problemas concretos.

Dejar de comer cualquier producto tiene la misma lógica que follar solamente con análisis de ETS previos del ligue o pareja, unido a una cuarentena antes de las relaciones sexuales, y después volver a hacerse los análisis.

El sentido común es la única manera de vivir plenamente, lo otro es estar muerto durante una (en teoría) vida larguísima.


----------



## BudSpencer (5 Jul 2022)

El cardiólogo en cuestión es un gordo de las harinas, por mucho que se tape con la bata.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Solo digo lo que veo.
> Y no, la gente cuando toma cervezas no tiene porque estar picando y cada vez las toman más grandes, entre el gas, el volumen y la cebada...



Lo único que engorda son las kcal. Ni el gas, ni la cebada, ni el 5G.

La gente borrachilla es gente poco sana. No esperes que se alimenten bien, ni que hagan deporte. Por eso están gordos. Y por eso las barrigas que ves en un bar son independientes de si están tomando cerveza o vino.

Los borrachos ya desahuciados están todos delgados. Aunque beban más cerveza que Homer.

Yo llevo mi 3ª lata de cerveza ya hoy porque soy un vinagre. Y tengo un problema importante para ganar peso. El que haya hecho deporte 2 horas esta mañana y que esta tarde me vaya 3 en bicicleta, quizá te dé la pista.


----------



## meanboy (5 Jul 2022)

Lo mejor es el pan con vacunas. Lo ha dicho un experto de la 6ta.


----------



## Alvaro_c (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



Existe la opción del pan integral que se absorbe más lentamente o algunos como el de centeno con IG más bajo que la harina blanca. Por cierto, buen pan el que hay en Galicia.


----------



## Espartano27 (5 Jul 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Lo mejor es el pan con vacunas. Lo ha dicho un experto de la 6ta.



Cardiólogo patrocinado por Bimbo S.A.


----------



## tracrium (5 Jul 2022)

Para lo poco que se mueve la gente, el pan debería estar prohibido.

Si no lo vas a quemar, no te lo comas. Es así de sencillo.

Si vas a cargar sacos en la obra o a hacer un triatlón, come lo que quieras. Si eres una funcicharo muevepapeles, mejor no lo hagas; más pronto que tarde te convertirás en una Colau.


----------



## Tawanchai (5 Jul 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Mis abuelos han comido pan siempre que ha habido y todos han pasado de los 90.
> 
> si teneis una genetica de mierda, no es culpa nuestra.



Tus abuelos iban a chola a todos lados, trabajaban todo el día deslomándose y todo era físico, no había ni internet ni mando a distancia ni nada,no eran sedentarios y seguramente hubieran vivido más si no hubieran comido pan, y tú lo has dicho "siempre que había"

Dudo que te pequeños adolescentes tuvieran un bocadillo a diario jajaja


----------



## corolaria (5 Jul 2022)

Pan con pan.

En un país de tontos es lo suyo.


----------



## Visilleras (5 Jul 2022)

Jsn dijo:


> Si a ese criterio le añadimos que hay que comer tres piezas de fruta diarias, los esquimales debieran haberse extinguido hace milenios.



Y los japoneses, que son los más longevos, y no conocen la morcilla ni el chorizo.
Comer "pan" todos los días no es buena idea, porque eso que se vende como pan, no es más que mierda.

Si a este doctor le hubiesen pagado los de pizzas Tarradellas, diría que es sanísimo comerse dos o tres por semana, y con extra de queso


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo que sí es cierto es que de 30 años para acá, las barrigas cerveceras están en auge.
> En la época de mis abuelos ni uno tenia barriga de este tipo...todos bebían vino y copas, pero nada de cerveza.



Pues no lo había pensado...


----------



## Visilleras (5 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Tus abuelos iban a chola a todos lados, trabajaban todo el día deslomándose *y todo era físico, no había ni internet ni mando a distancia ni nada,no eran sedentarios* y seguramente hubieran vivido más si no hubieran comido pan, y tú lo has dicho "siempre que había"
> 
> Dudo que te pequeños adolescentes tuvieran un bocadillo a diario jajaja



Es que ahí está la clave


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> La barriga no es de la cerveza, sino de las tapas. Los que están todo el día en el bar la tienen todos, sean de cerveza o sean de vino.



Es cierto, yo me bebo 6 San Miguel todos los días y no engordo ni queriendo 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## McNulty (5 Jul 2022)

El fanatismo nutricional a algunos se os va de las manos. Supongo que es porque lleváis dietas muy estrictas y necesitáis autoengañaros con que el pan es muhh malo.

Es cierto que hay hidratos más sanos, pero comer pan no tiene nada de malo en sí mismo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (5 Jul 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Es cierto, to me bebo 6 San Miguel todos los días y no engordo ni queriendo
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Pues ya somos dos


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 Jul 2022)

El op nos engaña un poco. El pan no es bueno pero tampoco es lo peor.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (5 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Pues ya somos dos



Me las clavo a pelo sin pinchos ni hostias, después de currar todos los días 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoseII (5 Jul 2022)

es mejor eso que morirse


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (5 Jul 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Me las clavo a pelo sin pinchos ni hostias, después de currar todos los días
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Yo 3 después del gimnasio. Y esta tarde otras 3 cuando vuelva de la bicicleta.

Y me hincho a barritas energéticas porque se me lleva el aire


----------



## Rextor88 (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



Míralo como energía y ya está. No es peor que una fruta o que otros tipos de carbohidratos, aunque sean integrales. Siempre meto en mis comidas mucha carne o pescado como proteínas, por lo menos medio plato, el otro medio son verduras u hojas verdes y añadir hasta 40 gramos de pan, aunque sea blanco está bien.


----------



## LionelHutz (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Hablo de gente de ciudad, bebían vino en porrrón y bota y no probaban la cerveza, la menos no en la mitad norte.



define ciudad.


Tawanchai dijo:


> Tus abuelos iban a chola a todos lados, trabajaban todo el día deslomándose y todo era físico, no había ni internet ni mando a distancia ni nada,no eran sedentarios y seguramente hubieran vivido más si no hubieran comido pan, y tú lo has dicho "siempre que había"
> 
> Dudo que te pequeños adolescentes tuvieran un bocadillo a diario jajaja



el ultimo en llegar al hilo no se molesta en leer ni la primera pagina...

tu si que no gastas calorias, cabron.


----------



## das kind (5 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El fanatismo nutricional a algunos se os va de las manos. Supongo que es porque lleváis dietas muy estrictas y necesitáis autoengañaros con que el pan es muhh malo.
> 
> Es cierto que hay hidratos más sanos, pero *comer pan no tiene nada de malo en sí mismo*.



Si el cereal del que viene la harina es bueno, cosa que no ocurre con el 99% del pan que se vende.


----------



## TALEBIANO (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



Sin contar con el gluten que provoca intestino permeable entre otras cosas, y el ácido fítico que inhibe la absorción de minerales.

El pan es una mierda, pero díselo a la gente y se descojonan en tu cara.


----------



## McNulty (5 Jul 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Si el cereal del que viene la harina es bueno, cosa que no ocurre con el 99% del pan que se vende.



Cualquier cosa que comas hoy es transgénico. Hasta la patata que le compras al agricultor de tu pueblo de Albacete. La modificación de las semillas de forma industrial siempre se ha hecho y no es nada malo, la prueba es que la esperanza de vida solo ha hecho que aumentar.

Cualquier pan que puedas comprar hoy, es más seguro nutricionalmente que hace 50 años. Otra cosa es el abuso, hay gente que come pan en todas las comidas y apenas hace ejercicio. Está almacenando energía que no va a utilizar, y por eso engorda.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Te aseguro que no, solo tienes que ver los borrachos a vinos y los borrachos a cerveza....
> Pero sobre todo tíos de 30 con unas barrigas de pintas que dan grima.



Como casi todo, el veneno está en la dosis, no en el producto.
Mi abuelo tenía un amigo gallego que cada mañana se metía en ayunas un vaso de los de agua lleno de orujo hasta arriba. Decía que era sanisimo , que él nunca había estado enfermo gracias a eso.
Se murió con 50 y pocos de una cirrosis que los deshizo por dentro ( cerveza no bebía, creo qu era lo unico )


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (5 Jul 2022)

Hay que comer pan todos los dias, beber vino todos los dias, cerveza tambien, fumar una cajetilla de winston que tambien lo recomiendan los medicos y asi con todo.


----------



## Itanimulli (5 Jul 2022)

El pan de hoy en día es basura y no existe eso de "solo como un poco al día". El trigo y los azúcares te convierten en un yonki. O los evitas o los comes. Y la cerveza es muy estrogénica. Evitad todas estas mierdas.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

A ver el medico es gilipollas, no hay por donde cogerlo. Pero decir "el pan es mortifero porque lleva harina"...

Cómo cojones pensais que hemos llegado al año 2022 sin comer pan??? 

Si todos sabemos que la harina blanca es mierda pero...

un bollito al día con harina integral.. no veo yo que vaya a ser tan perjudicial. O acaso hablamos de tener 0% de grasa corporal para estar chulos? Lo que tampoco es sano.

Una vida sin absolutamente ningúna harina tal vez sea más sana pero al memos será dificultosa. 

En fin que evitas el pan a toda costa y luego te atropella un coche, no nos pasemos.


----------



## JoseII (5 Jul 2022)

Tenéis que comer pan integral


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> El pan de hoy en día es basura y no existe eso de "solo como un poco al día". El trigo y los azúcares te convierten en un yonki. O los evitas o los comes. Y la cerveza es muy estrogénica. Evitad todas estas mierdas.



Eso de el pan de hoy dia es basura invalida tu argumento tronco. 

Si, repito, todos sabemos que esas barras de 30cts de harina blanca son mierda. Alguien llama pan a eso realmente?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 Jul 2022)

Yo como siempre con pan, y me da igual lo que digan o dejen de decir.


----------



## Sibarita (5 Jul 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> La barriga no es de la cerveza, sino de las tapas. Los que están todo el día en el bar la tienen todos, sean de cerveza o sean de vino.



Ya es Halloween?


----------



## tracrium (5 Jul 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> A ver el medico es gilipollas,



El cardiólogo es el pregonero de las fiestas del pan. ¿Qué otra cosa iba a decir?


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> El cardiólogo es el pregonero de las fiestas del pan. ¿Qué otra cosa iba a decir?



Algo que no ponga en entredicho su prestigio profesional, o si no que no hubiera ido. Allá cada cual con su vida supongo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (5 Jul 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Ya es Halloween?



Claro. En cuanto acabe el Orgullo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> No hay pan bueno, El pan es HARINA. Ya puede ser la mejor harina del mundo, molida en un molino de piedra y cereales cultivados por un adorable señor mayor de manera totalmente ecológica.
> 
> Es igual de malo.



Y amasada por tetas eslavas de chortinas vírgenes, que si no no puede ser pan premium.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Jul 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Aunque segun tu no haya pan bueno, no puede ser lo mismo el* bagete de 30 centimos *que un pan integral artesanal. Mejor comer arroz o tambien hace el spike insulinico?



Leí "Bagete de 30cms" y pensé "a éste pobre le han dado en la fiesta del orgullo gay y aún no se ha dado cuenta".

En mi opinión no es tanto lo que comas sino la cantidad. Yo hace tiempo que ceno frutas o ensalada, y la comida la hago normal. Como de todo, pero el 70% de mi dieta son claramente fruta y verduras. Y me va bastante bien.


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Jul 2022)

Tranquilo, dentro de poco no podremos ni comer pan.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> No hay pan bueno, El pan es HARINA. Ya puede ser la mejor harina del mundo, molida en un molino de piedra y cereales cultivados por un adorable señor mayor de manera totalmente ecológica.
> 
> Es igual de malo.



Una harina es un alimento en polvo puede ser avena o garbanzos, no tiene por qué ser ni siquiera un cereal, así que date cuenta de las tonterías que dices.

Joder el de pantomima con "lo blanco es malo" casi acierta más que tu.


----------



## Itanimulli (5 Jul 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Eso de el pan de hoy dia es basura invalida tu argumento tronco.
> 
> Si, repito, todos sabemos que esas barras de 30cts de harina blanca son mierda. Alguien llama pan a eso realmente?



Todo lo que sea estar por encima de un 15% de grasa en un hombre ya es no estar demasiado saludable. Somnolencia, picos de insulina, estrógenos altos, complejos, poca energía... El cuerpo no está hecho para comer cereales sin fibra. Mucho menos con la vida sedentaria de hoy en día, y mucho menos utraprocesados con un montón de sal, un montón de azucar, saborizantes, colorantes...


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Jul 2022)

Yo todos los días tomo media botella de vino cuando como(Ribera normalmente ).Todos los días por la noche un chorrito de Lagavulin 16 mientras foreo.Cajetilla y media diaria de Lark o Camel americano. Lonchas y esas cosas no tomo es malo para la salud, all these fucking chemicals.


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Todo lo que sea estar por encima de un 15% de grasa en un hombre ya es no estar demasiado saludable. Somnolencia, picos de insulina, estrógenos altos, complejos, poca energía... El cuerpo no está hecho para comer cereales sin fibra. Mucho menos con la vida sedentaria de hoy en día, y mucho menos utraprocesados con un montón de sal, un montón de azucar, saborizantes, colorantes...



Yo peso lo mismo que cuando tenía 18 años y el mismo porcentaje de grasa ,es bueno doctor?


----------



## Gorkako (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo que sí es cierto es que de 30 años para acá, las barrigas cerveceras están en auge.
> En la época de mis abuelos ni uno tenia barriga de este tipo...todos bebían vino y copas, pero nada de cerveza.



comían pan y el embutido era el tocino salao....  eso sí las putas manos llenas de callos...


----------



## Catalinius (5 Jul 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> comían pan y el embutido era el tocino salao....  eso sí las putas manos llenas de callos...



Comida de calidad, escasa pero buena y vinito del bueno.


----------



## Itanimulli (5 Jul 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Yo peso lo mismo que cuando tenía 18 años y el mismo porcentaje de grasa ,es bueno doctor?



Y ahora me vas a decir que tienes teletravago y que tampoco te mueves en todo el día, no?


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Y ahora me vas a decir que tienes teletravago y que tampoco te mueves en todo el día, no?



No trabajo ,no remo y no me muevo en todo el día lo crea o no. Pero en su momento me moví mucho, no como la mayoría.Moverme de verdad.Vivo de aquellas rentas.Y algo se de cómo funciona el cuerpo.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Todo lo que sea estar por encima de un 15% de grasa en un hombre ya es no estar demasiado saludable. Somnolencia, picos de insulina, estrógenos altos, complejos, poca energía... El cuerpo no está hecho para comer cereales sin fibra. Mucho menos con la vida sedentaria de hoy en día, y mucho menos utraprocesados con un montón de sal, un montón de azucar, saborizantes, colorantes...



Si todo eso ya lo sabemos pero decir que la harina es mala asi por que si es propio de gilipollas. Puedes comer pan integral de vez en cuando tranquilamente. O seguramente toda la harina de garbanzo que te salga de los cojones.

Por cierto el indice de masa corporal no es una ciencia exacta que yo sepa se utilizaba para el ganado.


----------



## el futuro (5 Jul 2022)

El pan es el alimento de los pobres, la harina es un producto artificial que se extrae de espigas que crecen en los terrenos más secos e infértiles del campo. Su uso como pienso es lo que ha permitido que seamos miles de millones, pero eso no significa que sea lo más saludable.

Lo natural y saludable es cazar, pescar y comer las frutas, hongos y plantas que se dan en el campo.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> El pan es el alimento de los pobres, la harina es un producto artificial que se extrae de espigas que crece en los terrenos más secos e infértiles del campo.
> 
> Lo natural y saludable es cazar, pescar y comer las frutas, hongos y plantas que se dan en el campo.



Si tienes razón en que sería mejor no comer cereales pero hay que hablar con propiedad. La harina no se extrae de espigas necesariamente. Estais confundiendo harina con cereales.

Y bueno si se usa el pan es por algo, por que se puede almacenar un tiempo, etc No siempre se puede consumir lo óptimo como un rico de hollywood con dietista o un guepardo cuidado por un rico.


----------



## Simonides (5 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Tus abuelos iban a chola a todos lados, trabajaban todo el día deslomándose y todo era físico, no había ni internet ni mando a distancia ni nada,no eran sedentarios y seguramente hubieran vivido más si no hubieran comido pan, y tú lo has dicho "siempre que había"
> 
> Dudo que te pequeños adolescentes tuvieran un bocadillo a diario jajaja



Y aún así muchos viejos hoy día están obesos.


----------



## el futuro (5 Jul 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Si tienes razón en que sería mejor no comer cereales pero hay que hablar con propiedad. La harina no se extrae de espigas necesariamente. Estais confundiendo harina con cereales.



Bueno técnicamente se extrae de las semillas separándolas mecánicamente de la cápsula que las proteje, la cual nuestro aparato digestivo no es capaz de procesar.

Lo que quiero decir es que una espiga es una mierda de planta. Compárame una espiga de trigo con una sandía, un coco o unos pimientos.


----------



## superloki (5 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Como casi todo, el veneno está en la dosis, no en el producto.
> Mi abuelo tenía un amigo gallego que cada mañana se metía en ayunas un vaso de los de agua lleno de orujo hasta arriba. Decía que era sanisimo , que él nunca había estado enfermo gracias a eso.
> Se murió con 50 y pocos de una cirrosis que los deshizo por dentro ( cerveza no bebía, creo qu era lo unico )



Aparte de que eso es un atentado a la salud, mi experiencia me ha enseñado que TODAS las personas que se meten la copa de orujo/anís/ginebra/coñac mañanera, no terminan ahí. Solo han empezado a beber, y el resto del día lo dedican a meterse cervezas, vinos, chupitos y cubatas. Ni uno solo que he conocido "bebía solo" la copa de las mañanas. De hecho, la mayoría se tomaba la siguiente ronda a las 10 con el bocata y sus cervezas. Luego las cervezas antes de comer, el vino durante la comida, otra copa/cubata después de comer y ya por la tarde todo lo que viniera. El amigo de tu abuelo seguramente murió de la copa de orujo y todo lo que venía después...


----------



## Itanimulli (5 Jul 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Si todo eso ya lo sabemos pero decir que la harina es mala asi por que si es propio de gilipollas. Puedes comer pan integral de vez en cuando tranquilamente. O seguramente toda la harina de garbanzo que te salga de los cojones.
> 
> Por cierto el indice de masa corporal no es una ciencia exacta que yo sepa se utilizaba para el ganado.



El índice de masa corporal tiene sentido en una época en la que apenas nadie se mueve. Casi todo el mundo tiene sobrepeso. Hasta los críos. Mira la cantidad de diabéticos y de gente con la tensión por la nubes. Mira a USA, que son los que más ventaja nos llevan de lo que se viene.
No conozco a ningún gordo que no coma harinas y azucar. Y conozco a algunos tíos que están de puta madre y que casualmente no comen harinas ni azúcares. Si esto no te da ninguna pista...


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Aparte de que eso es un atentado a la salud, mi experiencia me ha enseñado que TODAS las personas que se meten la copa de orujo/anís/ginebra/coñac mañanera, no terminan ahí. Solo han empezado a beber, y el resto del día lo dedican a meterse cervezas, vinos, chupitos y cubatas. Ni uno solo que he conocido "bebía solo" la copa de las mañanas. De hecho, la mayoría se tomaba la siguiente ronda a las 10 con el bocata con la cerveza. Luego las cervezas antes de comer, el vino y la copa durante la comida, otra copa/cubata después de comer y ya por la tarde todo lo que viniera. El amigo de tu abuelo seguramente murió de la copa de orujo y todo lo que venía después...



Aunque fuera bueno donde vas con esas cocidas por la vida, cerebro permanentemente deshidratado buf



el futuro dijo:


> Bueno técnicamente se extrae de las semillas separándolas mecánicamente de la cápsula que las proteje, la cual nuestro aparato digestivo no es capaz de procesar.
> 
> Lo que quiero decir es que una espiga es una mierda de planta. Compárame una espiga de trigo con una sandía, un coco o unos pimientos.



Si es cierto pero bueno si sigues un estilo de vida saludable 3 o 4 bollos de pan integral a la semana no te afectarán demasiado. Quien tiene tiempo de estar décadas sin comer no ya precocinados, sino pan o bocadillos.

Vas al monte y tupper con arrocito? Menudo coñazo de vida


----------



## afraz (5 Jul 2022)

Leer el libro "Sin trigo, gracias". Si quitais el pan y los cereales de la dieta mejorareis.

Sin trigo, gracias - Libros en Google Play

Se puede encontrar y descargar gratis por la red. 

Te lo puedes descargar gratis aqui: sin trigo gracias pdf - Buscar con Google 


Sin trigo, gracias

Sin Trigo Gracias. William Davis : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## das kind (5 Jul 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Cualquier cosa que comas hoy es transgénico. Hasta la patata que le compras al agricultor de tu pueblo de Albacete. La modificación de las semillas de forma industrial siempre se ha hecho y no es nada malo, la prueba es que la esperanza de vida solo ha hecho que aumentar.
> *
> Cualquier pan que puedas comprar hoy, es más seguro nutricionalmente que hace 50 años*. Otra cosa es el abuso, hay gente que come pan en todas las comidas y apenas hace ejercicio. Está almacenando energía que no va a utilizar, y por eso engorda.



No hablo de seguridad alimentaria, sino de falta de calidad y los efectos nocivos para la salud que tiene. La inmensa mayoría de las barras de pan hoy día provienen de masas precongeladas(con harinas de trigo de mierda) que terminan de hacerse en el punto de venta, de modo defectuoso en muchos casos.

No hay más que ver cómo está una barra de las que digo a las pocas horas de hacerse, y comparar con un pan artesano de verdad.


----------



## el futuro (5 Jul 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Hay que comer pan todos los dias, beber vino todos los dias, cerveza tambien, fumar una cajetilla de winston que tambien lo recomiendan los medicos y asi con todo.



Beber tres litros al día de agua envasada bezoya, y vacunarte tres veces al año para tener inmunización completa contra pandemias.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (5 Jul 2022)

Solo digo una cosa

TRES VENENOS HAY

EL PAN (hidratos de carbono)
EL AZUCAR
Y LA SAL


----------



## ULTRAPACO (5 Jul 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Hay que comer pan todos los dias, beber vino todos los dias, cerveza tambien, fumar una cajetilla de winston que tambien lo recomiendan los medicos y asi con todo.



Pero Wiston Largos que son los que fumo yo de vez en cuando


----------



## Max Aub (5 Jul 2022)

Todo lo que provenga de semillas es venenoso. El gluten es tan solo uno de tantos antinutrientes con que el reino vegetal se defiende de quienes se los quieren comer.


----------



## kronopio (5 Jul 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Solo digo una cosa
> 
> TRES VENENOS HAY
> 
> ...



En orden de importancia diría:azúcar e hidratos de carbono.
La sal marina es beneficiosa al estar compuesta de muchos minerales.

Hay que conocerse un poco y no engañarnos.Cualquiera sabe que la mayoría de panes que consumimos hoy en día no son pan,están más cerca de ser bollería industrial.Un producto artesanal que viene de tan antiguo no puede ser malo,pero vivimos rodeados de adulteraciones.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Iuris Tantum (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



Tu mensaje solo es correcto referido al pan que consume la mayoría de la gente: harina de trigo refinado. El pan blanco barato y gomoso que venden en cualquier sitio.

Hay muchos otros panes de distintos cereales, mucho más caros y con un valor nutricional muy interesante.

De hecho te puedes hacer tu propio pan con harinas buenas y frutos secos y tienes un alimento excelente.


----------



## TercioVascongado (5 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Y beber cerveza y vino para ya pillar bien el cancer



Bastante peor la cerveza que el vino. Aunque los dos son malos.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (5 Jul 2022)

Hay que ser gilipollas para decir que el pan es veneno.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 Jul 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Mis abuelos han comido pan siempre que ha habido y todos han pasado de los 90.
> 
> si teneis una genetica de mierda, no es culpa nuestra.



Habrá que ver lo que duras tú.
El pan de antes no es como el de ahora.




Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



El índice glucemico del pan no es 100.
100 es el índice de la glucosa.

El del pan varía mucho, depende del tipo de pan.

Curiosamente el índice del jarabe de maíz es más alto que el del propio azúcar o el de la glucosa: 115
Y sin embargo el del maíz ancestral es 35.


----------



## el futuro (5 Jul 2022)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Hay que ser gilipollas para decir que el pan es veneno.














Y de beber, dos litros de cocacola.


----------



## t_chip (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



9 de cada diez cardiólogos se rascan los cojones por debajo del calzoncillo mientras con la otra mano ponen el cazo a cambio de decir chorradas cómo está al dictado del lobby que toque en cada momento.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DonCrisis (5 Jul 2022)

Lo malo no es ese cardiólogo. Lo malo son miles de médicos que dicen la misma gilipollez. La harina no es buena. Está muy buena, eso sí.

Aconsejar comer pan todos los días por salud es de hijo de la grandísima puta..

Yo sólo aconsejo al que tenga problemas de sobrepeso, diabetes o cualquier patología que pruebe a estar unos meses sin harinas, cerveza y azúcar. Mano de santo.

Hay un hilo de cientos de páginas en este foro con cientos de fuentes.

Comer pan todos los días...qué hijo de puta.


----------



## DonCrisis (5 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos , es un claro indicativo que somos una especie débil que le resulta muy difícil sobrevivir .
> 
> Existimos porque evolucionamos para alimentarnos con las semillas de las hierbas que están por todos lados en la sabana :* los cereales.*
> El trigo es una hierba . También porque aprendimos a aprovechar cualquier materia orgánica que no nos matase. Para descubrir las plantas que nos drogan, en el camino hubo muchos envenenamientos.
> ...



Tampoco estás hecho para digerir los cereales...


----------



## apolyon (5 Jul 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Qué opinas del pan de masa madre?



S lo mejor, yo lo hago con una buena proporción de integral eco.. el pan comprado con leudados de mierda de dos horas con levadura y harinas mierdas, eso es otra cosa


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jul 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Tampoco estás hecho para digerir los cereales...





La enorme explosión demográfica de los humanos y su expansión por todo el mundo ha sido su capacidad de sobrevivir con lo que fuese ( aunque su vida se acortase no importaba mientras tuviese hijos suficientes para reemplazarle y seguir explorando el mundo )

El fuego consiguió hacer comestibles muchos otros alimentos antes difíciles de digerir . 

de hecho los frutos secos son parte de nuestra alimentación : almendras - nueces - pipas - cacahuetes 

El resto de especies de humanos que han existido no consiguieron adaptarse y desaparecieron .


----------



## fluffy (5 Jul 2022)

El alimento que ha acompañado al hombre desde el principio de los tiempos ahora es malo.


----------



## unaburbu (5 Jul 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> S lo mejor, yo lo hago con una buena proporción de integral eco.. el pan comprado con leudados de mierda de dos horas con levadura y harinas mierdas, eso es otra cosa



Igual. Aunque hace más de 1 año que lo dejé de hacer. Quiero retomarlo. Es difícil encontrar buen pan.


----------



## Dosto (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo que sí es cierto es que de 30 años para acá, las barrigas cerveceras están en auge.
> En la época de mis abuelos ni uno tenia barriga de este tipo...todos bebían vino y copas, pero nada de cerveza.



Que no es por la cerveza, la alimentación en general ha cambiado, la gente se ha vuelto sedentaria y con dietas hipercaloricas donde abundan los ultraprocesados.


----------



## DonCrisis (5 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La enorme explosión demográfica de los humanos y su expansión por todo el mundo ha sido su capacidad de sobrevivir con lo que fuese ( aunque su vida se acortase no importaba mientras tuviese hijos suficientes para reemplazarle y seguir explorando el mundo )
> 
> El fuego consiguió hacer comestibles muchos otros alimentos antes difíciles de digerir .
> 
> ...



Necesitamos del fuego para hacer digeribles los cereales igual que necesitamos de lanzas, escopetas o cuchillos para cazar animales. El cuerpo humano puede digerir carne cruda, pero no trigo crudo.

Los cereales han sido completamente necesarios para crear civilizaciones y llegar hasta donde hemos llegado. Eso es cierto. Pero eso no quiere decir que una alimentación basada en cereales sea buena.

Con los frutos secos no tengo problema. Ni con vegetales y frutas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jul 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Necesitamos del fuego para hacer digeribles los cereales igual que necesitamos de lanzas, escopetas o cuchillos para cazar animales. El cuerpo humano puede digerir carne cruda, pero no trigo crudo.
> 
> Los cereales han sido completamente necesarios para crear civilizaciones y llegar hasta donde hemos llegado. Eso es cierto. Pero eso no quiere decir que una alimentación basada en cereales sea buena.
> 
> Con los frutos secos no tengo problema. Ni con vegetales y frutas.



¿ que podemos comer carne cruda ? 

inténtalo ! 

Si has visto alguna vez en una corrida de toros al banderillero ... imagínate enfrentarse a una manada de bisontes con un palo y una piedra !


----------



## V. Crawley (5 Jul 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Sin contar con el gluten que provoca intestino permeable entre otras cosas, y el ácido fítico que inhibe la absorción de minerales.
> 
> El pan es una mierda, pero díselo a la gente y se descojonan en tu cara.



Mientras sólo se lo coman ellos y no obliguen a comerlo a quien no quiera... pues ni tan mal. Es como lo de los veganos, el que quiera comer mal, que coma mal, más comida buena para los que preferimos basar nuestra dieta en grasas y proteínas de calidad.


----------



## V. Crawley (5 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ que podemos comer carne cruda ?
> 
> inténtalo !
> 
> Si has visto alguna vez en una corrida de toros al banderillero ... imagínate enfrentarse a una manada de bisontes con un palo y una piedra !



Joder Ataraxio. La falta de proteínas y grasas animales te está dejando tonto, macho. ¿Qué es el carpaccio, o el steak tartar? Come carne, hombre, deja de matar de hambre a tu cerebro.


----------



## DonCrisis (5 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ que podemos comer carne cruda ?
> 
> inténtalo !
> 
> Si has visto alguna vez en una corrida de toros al banderillero ... imagínate enfrentarse a una manada de bisontes con un palo y una piedra !



Si, podemos digerir carne cruda pero no trigo crudo.

Te digo lo mismo: ve con un palo y una piedra e intenta alimentarte de trigo.


----------



## Sigh (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...





El pan no es nada malo. Son cereales. Nuestros antepasados los comieron durante milenios y por eso tenemos nuestra genetica adaptada. Soportamos los cereales mucho mas que los subsaharianos o los nativos americanos. Los cereales no son malos a nivel de aporte de energia, su unico problema es a nivel de proteinas: son proteinas de mala calidad, porque no aportan casi aminoacidos esenciales que necesitamos, por lo que los que aportan tampoco se pueden aprovechar bien.

Tampoco es cierto que el pan sea azucar. El pan es almidon. Y el almidon es un polisacarido, diferente de lo que llamamos "azucar", que seria sacarosa o fructosa, que son un disacarido y un monosacarido. Estos son mucho mas faciles de digerir y absorber, por lo que llegan a la sangre antes. El pan, al igual que la pasta, el arroz, la patata... forman parte de otro tipo de carbohidratos. Y no es verdad que el pan tenga un indice glucemico de 100. El pan blanco mas refinado, tiene tiene un indice glucemico de 69, inferior al de las zanahorias, y similar al del arroz integral.


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> No hay pan bueno



A ti lo que te hace falta es PASAR PUTO HAMBRE, jodido niño rata subnormal del reputisimo nacimiento. Que puta manta de ostiazas os hacen falta, a ver si asi os vacian la cabeza de toda la PUTA MIERDA que os han metido 4 listos a los mas imbeciles de cada pueblo


----------



## Sigh (5 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ que podemos comer carne cruda ?
> 
> inténtalo !
> 
> Si has visto alguna vez en una corrida de toros al banderillero ... imagínate enfrentarse a una manada de bisontes con un palo y una piedra !




Claro que podemos comer carne cruda: jamon, chorizo... por no hablar de un filete tartaro, el carpaccio, sushi, caviar...

Tampoco tenemos por que ir a atacar a una manada de bisontes con un palo y una piedra. Puedo hacer que el bisonte se despeñe por un barranco y luego trocearlo una vez esta muerto. Y tampoco el bisonte es la unica carne a la que tengo acceso, puedo matar pajaros a pedradas, ahogar una cabra o una oveja, tenderle una trampa a un cerdo...


----------



## Sigh (5 Jul 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Necesitamos del fuego para hacer digeribles los cereales igual que necesitamos de lanzas, escopetas o cuchillos para cazar animales. El cuerpo humano puede digerir carne cruda, pero no trigo crudo.
> 
> Los cereales han sido completamente necesarios para crear civilizaciones y llegar hasta donde hemos llegado. Eso es cierto. Pero eso no quiere decir que una alimentación basada en cereales sea buena.
> 
> Con los frutos secos no tengo problema. Ni con vegetales y frutas.



Los cereales no son digeribles sin fuego, cierto. Pero tampoco lo son otras cosas, como las patatas. Ni ninguna legumbre, habas, lentejas, garbanzos, soja...

Lo que esta claro es que nos hemos adaptado a estas dietas en las que procesamos la comida. Al igual que nos hemos adaptado a tomar leche en Europa.


----------



## lagartiniano (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Te aseguro que no, solo tienes que ver los borrachos a vinos y los borrachos a cerveza....
> Pero sobre todo tíos de 30 con unas barrigas de pintas que dan grima.




En Bilbao son célebres los "txikiteros", que se ponen finos a "txikitos", es decir, vinitos, para ellos la cerveza da cáncer de sida 

Y tienen unos barrigones antologicos y redondos como pelotas, parecen embarazados de octillizos.

Aunque creo que las barrigas, más que por el vino (que seguro ayuda), se dan por los atracones que se celebran en los txokos.


----------



## Murnau (5 Jul 2022)

JAjajajjaj claro que si, sobre todo del mercamierdona, para que te de el jamacuco antes y ahorrarse la pensión, o abrir sitio para los invasores, ajjajajjaj, que hijo de puta. Los que vivan cerca a por él ya joder, que no escape. Ahogadlo en pan.


----------



## Escombridos (5 Jul 2022)

La generación que vemos ahora llegar a los 90 y 100 años han comido pan hasta decir basta. Las generaciones de ahora os vais a morir de asco.
Vamos el "EL PAN" un alimento lleno de nutrientes y aminoácidos esenciales para la vida.
No cabe un tonto más.

PD: tampoco comáis ningún tipo de pasta italiana que se hacen todas con la misma harina que el pan, ni pizzas....etc...etc....morirse ya.










El pan es un alimento indispensable en la dieta diaria


El pan es uno de los alimentos que constituyen la base de la pirámide alimentaria de nuestra dieta mediterránea.




www.google.com


----------



## TALEBIANO (5 Jul 2022)

Sigh dijo:


> El pan no es nada malo. Son cereales. Nuestros antepasados los comieron durante milenios y por eso tenemos nuestra genetica adaptada. Soportamos los cereales mucho mas que los subsaharianos o los nativos americanos. Los cereales no son malos a nivel de aporte de energia, su unico problema es a nivel de proteinas: son proteinas de mala calidad, porque no aportan casi aminoacidos esenciales que necesitamos, por lo que los que aportan tampoco se pueden aprovechar bien.
> 
> Tampoco es cierto que el pan sea azucar. El pan es almidon. Y el almidon es un polisacarido, diferente de lo que llamamos "azucar", que seria sacarosa o fructosa, que son un disacarido y un monosacarido. Estos son mucho mas faciles de digerir y absorber, por lo que llegan a la sangre antes. El pan, al igual que la pasta, el arroz, la patata... forman parte de otro tipo de carbohidratos. Y no es verdad que el pan tenga un indice glucemico de 100. El pan blanco mas refinado, tiene tiene un indice glucemico de 69, inferior al de las zanahorias, y similar al del arroz integral.



Es curioso que no hayas mencionado en ningún momento la palabra glucosa. Y la glucosa es más fácil de digerir que la fructosa, la cual eleva aún menos el índice glucémico (lo cual no significa que sea bueno).

El almidón es glucosa empaquetada. Nada más ingerirlo aumenta la glucosa en sangre provocando productos de glicación avanzada; esto es la destrucción de proteínas por la glucosa del almidón. De hecho la prueba de la hemglobina 1Ac mide la glicación del factor proteico de la hemoglobina; es decir, una prueba de la diabetes.


----------



## De Copas (5 Jul 2022)

Parece que detrás del OP se esconda Carlos Ríos...


----------



## DonCrisis (5 Jul 2022)

Sigh dijo:


> Los cereales no son digeribles sin fuego, cierto. Pero tampoco lo son otras cosas, como las patatas. Ni ninguna legumbre, habas, lentejas, garbanzos, soja...
> 
> Lo que esta claro es que nos hemos adaptado a estas dietas en las que procesamos la comida. Al igual que nos hemos adaptado a tomar leche en Europa.



Por eso digo que si seguimos el argumento de que la carne no es un alimento para el ser humano porque no tenemos garras ni dientes "depredatorios", entonces el cereal es aún menos alimento porque ni siquiera tenemos la capacidad de digerirlo y nos vemos obligados a procesarlo.


----------



## teperico (5 Jul 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Mis abuelos han comido pan siempre que ha habido y todos han pasado de los 90.
> 
> si teneis una genetica de mierda, no es culpa nuestra.



La mayoría de gente tiene mala genetica. Por ende tiene que cuidarse mas. Los que la tengan buena a fumar y rebentar.


----------



## Mission (5 Jul 2022)

Comer pan cabrones que trabajo en una panadería, no me hundáis el negocio.


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Jul 2022)

No os enteráis.Lo que os está diciendo es que vais a comer pan todos los días.( Plato único) su sabiduría no se paga del aire.


----------



## nief (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo que sí es cierto es que de 30 años para acá, las barrigas cerveceras están en auge.
> En la época de mis abuelos ni uno tenia barriga de este tipo...todos bebían vino y copas, pero nada de cerveza.



Si el pan tiene indice glucemico 100 la cerveza es de 123


----------



## McNulty (5 Jul 2022)

das kind dijo:


> No hablo de seguridad alimentaria, sino de falta de calidad y los efectos nocivos para la salud que tiene. La inmensa mayoría de las barras de pan hoy día provienen de masas precongeladas(con harinas de trigo de mierda) que terminan de hacerse en el punto de venta, de modo defectuoso en muchos casos.
> 
> No hay más que ver cómo está una barra de las que digo a las pocas horas de hacerse, y comparar con un pan artesano de verdad.



Es cierto, pero la mayoría de personas no se puede permitir comprar pan artesano. Aún así no es tan perjudicial, esa harina de trigo precongelada sigue siendo carbohidratos que nos proporcionan calorías.


----------



## Espartano27 (5 Jul 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Comer pan cabrones que trabajo en una panadería, no me hundáis el negocio.







__





(Bizkaia) Panadería Lemona pone fin a medio siglo de vida y despide a sus 80 trabajadores


Los de fuera de Bizkaia no lo conocerán, pero Panaderías Lemona ha sido todo un clásico en las calles de nuestro barrios. Parece que no han podido seguir siendo rentables por los elevados costes de la materia prima...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Jul 2022)

Yo prefiero la merluza, el rape,el solomillo ( de Harrods angus de las Highlands) ,los judiones de Segovia o las fabas buenas, el calamar( de Harrods también).El cardiólogo este seguro que también ,en gustos nos parecemos.


----------



## Mission (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que sí, ya sé lo de esa panadería, pero yo trabajo en una de calidad que no vende mierda.


----------



## Soler (5 Jul 2022)

Pues yo tengo épocas de alimentarme bastante mal (pizza, patatas fritas, crosanes de chocolate) y no soy capaz de pesar más de 63kg midiendo 1,80. Pero es que veo cada día veo a tíos con una barrigaza increíble (en mi trabajo sin ir más lejos). ¿Qué comen? ¿Cuánto comen? ¿Qué hacen para estar así de gordos? ¿Se meten tocino en vena? No lo entiendo.

Y ya que hablan de ejercicio. Yo cuando más consigo pesar es de hecho cuando hago ejercicio. Me pongo a hacer pesas, comer proteína y subo de peso y ganó masa muscular. Pero a la que dejo el gym, bicho palo otra vez.


----------



## MrDanger (5 Jul 2022)

Los abuelos españoles llevan toda la vida metiéndose pan y vino en cantidad todos los días y son de los más longevos del mundo. A ver adónde llegan todos los que dicen que no hay que probar el pan.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo que sí es cierto es que de 30 años para acá, las barrigas cerveceras están en auge.
> En la época de mis abuelos ni uno tenia barriga de este tipo...todos bebían vino y copas, pero nada de cerveza.



Quiza en tu epoca en ciertas zonas la gwnte tenia menos trabajos sedentarios y mas trabajos donde habia que mover el esqueleto. Aparte de la epoca habra que tner en cuenta el lugar.


----------



## Escachador (5 Jul 2022)

Sin pan y vino no como.


----------



## mcflanagan (5 Jul 2022)

Me has recordado a esto:


Menudos HDP.


----------



## JyQ (5 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo que sí es cierto es que de 30 años para acá, las barrigas cerveceras están en auge.
> En la época de mis abuelos ni uno tenia barriga de este tipo...todos bebían vino y copas, pero nada de cerveza.



Aunque la cerveza tiene diez veces más carbos que el vino, se puede tener barriga cervecera también por malos hábitos alimenticios, no sólo por eso.

Pero sí, la cerveza es una ingesta calórica de las peores, mil veces más preferible el vino si hay que beber alcohol, cosa que yo dejé de hacer.

La barriga cervecera es grasa visceral empujando hacia afuera.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Jul 2022)

GORDOS DE LAS HARINAS vs CARDIÓLOGOS

¿QUIEN TENDRÁ RAZÓN?


----------



## LionelHutz (5 Jul 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Habrá que ver lo que duras tú.
> El pan de antes no es como el de ahora.
> 
> 
> ...



pues reflotame la esquela cuando muera GORDO DE LAS HARINAS!


----------



## Sigh (5 Jul 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Por eso digo que si seguimos el argumento de que la carne no es un alimento para el ser humano porque no tenemos garras ni dientes "depredatorios", entonces el cereal es aún menos alimento porque ni siquiera tenemos la capacidad de digerirlo y nos vemos obligados a procesarlo.




Entendi mal tu mensaje. Exacto, si nos vamos a lo que es natural, los cereales y las legumbres estarian en ultimo lugar. Lo unico que lograriamos es una cagalera infernal. Estos alimentos solo nos sirven cocinados. Es mas, la coccion en muchos casos nos permite deshacernos de elementos que serian toxicos para los humanos.

Si nos vamos a una dieta natural, sin cocina, lo que podriamos comer los europeos seria:

-Proteinas: carne, pescado, marisco, huevos y leche
-Tuberculos: zanahorias, ajos, cebollas. En principio las patatas NO.
-Hortalizas: pimientos, tomates, lechuga, repollo...
-Frutas: la mayor parte de las frutas, pero curiosamente, los frutos secos no en su mayor parte...

El caso de los frutos secos es un complicado. En realidad podemos comernoslos unicamente si han "madurado" lo suficiente y despues se han sometido a un proceso de secado. De lo contrario, algunos como las almendras serian muy toxicos. De hecho, en el norte y centro de España hace varios milenios, lo normal era tomar frutos secos despues de secarlos y hacer harina con ellos... para hacer una especie de pan de frutos secos. De hecho, era habitual cocinar estos incluso hasta tiempos relativamente recientes. Por eso se conservan muchos postres y platos que incluyen estos cocinados (la tarta de nueces, el pollo con almendras, la crema de avellanas...). Hasta tiempos todavia bastante recientes, lo normal era pelar la fruta, porque se consideraba que la piel podia transmitir parasitos e infecciones, ademas de que era indigesta para alguna gente.


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> GORDOS DE LAS HARINAS vs CARDIÓLOGOS
> 
> ¿QUIEN TENDRÁ RAZÓN?



Ninguno?No se, que es un cardiólogo? He dado clase a unos cuantos y no sabía ninguno quién es Guasp Torrent, y usted tampoco.Incluso el 90% no sabía quién era el doctor Barnard( dudo que usted lo sepa).


----------



## abe heinsenberg (5 Jul 2022)

Es mejor comer cucarachas . grillos .gusanos.leche de soja .


----------



## Sigh (5 Jul 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Es curioso que no hayas mencionado en ningún momento la palabra glucosa. Y la glucosa es más fácil de digerir que la fructosa, la cual eleva aún menos el índice glucémico (lo cual no significa que sea bueno).
> 
> El almidón es glucosa empaquetada. Nada más ingerirlo aumenta la glucosa en sangre provocando productos de glicación avanzada; esto es la destrucción de proteínas por la glucosa del almidón. De hecho la prueba de la hemglobina 1Ac mide la glicación del factor proteico de la hemoglobina; es decir, una prueba de la diabetes.




No he mencionado la glucosa porque en la naturaleza es escasa en forma libre. La glucosa es un monosacarido que se encuentra combinado como dimeros, o como polimeros (como el almidon). Lo que importa en la alimentacion no es tanto el nombre del monomero (glucosa) como la estructura que forma con otras moleculas de su tipo. La sacarosa es un dimero formado por fructosa y glucosa. Dos moleculas de glucosa forman, entre otras, la maltosa. La glucosa tambien esta presente en la lactosa de la leche, que es un disacarido compuesto por glucosa y galactosa. Y si unes muchas moleculas de glucosa con enlaces alfa-1,4 te sale un polimero llamado almidon, que es utilizado como reserva energetica por muchas plantas. Con otro tipo de enlace tambien forma un polimero estructural, la celulosa de las plantas, que es indigerible por los humanos porque nuestras enzimas digestivas no pueden romper ese enlace beta-1,4, sin embargo los rumiantes si que pueden porque... en uno de sus estomagos hay bacterias que producen enzimas que si rompen la celulosa y crean glucosa.

El almidon tiene una diferencia clave con la glucosa, y es que la glucosa se absorbe muy rapidamente al tragarla, y pasa a la sangre. El amidon necesita un proceso de digestion en el que nuestras enzimas tienen que ir rompiendo eslabon a eslabon la cadena de glucosas, con lo que tarda mucho mas tiempo en llegar a la sangre. Por eso se habla de carbohidratos de absorcion rapida y de absorcion lenta.


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (5 Jul 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Yo he estudiado dietética junto a gastronomía. Y eso del pan es muy ambiguo.
> 
> Si se hace con harina de lentejas, garbanzos, cereales integrales.... Y esos son la mayoría del % pues claro, es sano.
> Pero la inmensa mayoría del pan que venden es de harinas malas. O te encuentras que pone pan de maíz y luego miras ingredientes y pone 10% harina de maíz, lo mismo con el pan de castañas o integral, etc...
> Y comer pan pues un pedazo al día si acaso, un bocadillo, una tostada.. Pero no lo que hacen de comer pan hasta con otros hidratos, que hay quienes comen pan con arroz, pasta, patatas...



Casi nada de lo que se estudia en esas carreras es correcto. La mafia médica y las multinacionales de la alimentación hicieron los currículos.


----------



## Division250 (5 Jul 2022)

Ya esta un subnormal diciendo que el pan es malo, pero hijo de puta que desde hace miles de años nos alimentamos con cereales, vaya retraso gastas.


----------



## pamplinero (5 Jul 2022)

Tampoco hay que darle tantas vueltas, es termodinamica pura. Si quemas todas las calorias que comes, por mucho pan que comas, pues feten. Pero como seas un sedentario comeditos, aunque te comas un miligramo de pan, te va a la barriga y papeletas para infarto.


----------



## Pogredumbre (5 Jul 2022)

pan y circo. 
El tao tiene una frase maginifica que resume esto:
Evita el cereal.
Punto.


----------



## Pogredumbre (5 Jul 2022)

Division250 dijo:


> Ya esta un subnormal diciendo que el pan es malo, pero hijo de puta que desde hace miles de años nos alimentamos con cereales, vaya retraso gastas.



Hace mil años la gente era libre o borrega...pues eso.... Me da la sensacinm que los cereales son para comerlos en brotes o en fermentado tipo pan esenio.


----------



## Seagrams (5 Jul 2022)

Pronto será 80% de nuestra dieta 


Nos van mentalizando para la hambruna


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Leer el libro "Sin trigo, gracias". Si quitais el pan y los cereales de la dieta mejorareis.
> 
> Sin trigo, gracias - Libros en Google Play
> 
> ...





Itanimulli dijo:


> El índice de masa corporal tiene sentido en una época en la que apenas nadie se mueve. Casi todo el mundo tiene sobrepeso. Hasta los críos. Mira la cantidad de diabéticos y de gente con la tensión por la nubes. Mira a USA, que son los que más ventaja nos llevan de lo que se viene.
> No conozco a ningún gordo que no coma harinas y azucar. Y conozco a algunos tíos que están de puta madre y que casualmente no comen harinas ni azúcares. Si esto no te da ninguna pista...



Con lo que se viene y te precupa la plaga de obesidad lolazo


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

Pogredumbre dijo:


> pan y circo.
> El tao tiene una frase maginifica que resume esto:
> Evita el cereal.
> Punto.



Si joder ya veo a los chinos como evitan el arroz. Y además que gordos están. Venga va.


----------



## TomásPlatz (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



A no ser que tengas un trabajo muy duro comer hidratos refinados de alto indice glucemico es un suicidio.


----------



## Tblls (5 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



El pan fue la base de la civilización.

Que hoy en día hay abundancia y se ha quedado en segundo plano también.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> A no ser que tengas un trabajo muy duro comer hidratos refinados de alto indice glucemico es un suicidio.



Lo dices como si España fuera Silicon Valley amigo.


----------



## Jotagb (5 Jul 2022)

Antiguamente los abuelos comían pan todos los días y vivían hasta los ochenta años y ahora resulta que es malo. Decidnos que tenemos que comer y acabáis antes?


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Antiguamente los abuelos comían pan todos los días y vivían hasta los ochenta años y ahora resulta que es malo. Decidnos que tenemos que comer y acabáis antes?



Te lo acaba de expicar @TomásPlatz por qué los abuelos no tenían problema. 

Por otro lado comían pan pero no existían los dulces y postres en la medida de hoy creo yo, al menos en la dieta diaria.


----------



## Jotagb (5 Jul 2022)

Pogredumbre dijo:


> pan y circo.
> El tao tiene una frase maginifica que resume esto:
> Evita el cereal.
> Punto.



Tu eres tonto no lo siguiente. El cereal no tiene azúcar, es más para hacer la cerveza primero se tiene que meter la cebada en agua para germine y saqué azúcar y pueda hacer la fermentación. Tu come lo que te salga de los huevos y deja a los demás tranquilos hijo de una gran .....


----------



## Jotagb (5 Jul 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Te lo acaba de expicar @TomásPlatz por qué los abuelos no tenían problema.
> 
> Por otro lado comían pan pero no existían los dulces y postres en la medida de hoy creo yo, al menos en la dieta diaria.



Mi abuelo se compraba cañas de chocolate y nunca le faltaban dulces en la despensa, pero ahora son el demonio. Tonto el culo debería de estar penado con cárcel ser tan miserable como tú y espero que algún día topes con la orna de tu zapato.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (5 Jul 2022)

En mi caso el consumo de pan se mide por la posición del agujero que uso en el cinturón, es así de simple, si como pan en poco tiempo mi cintura se ensancha, si dejo de comerlo rápidamente se reduce. Es increible, tengo una facilidad tremenda para ganar peso, pero también la tengo para perderlo. En cuestión de una o dos semanas veo resultados, tanto para arriba como para abajo.

Aunque para ser justos, no solo es pan, también hay otras cosas, lo que ocurre es que el pan me descontrola la dieta. Si empiezo con la tostada de la mañana el pan me abre el apetito, me da hambre de cosas dulces y termino comiendo otras cosas como la leche o por ejemplo un helado en el postre. Cuanto mas hidratos tomas mas hidratos te pide el cuerpo y en dos o tres meses fácilmente puedo coger 10 kilos. Entonces llega el momento de frenar y elimino el pan, al hacer esto el cuerpo ya no me pide tantos hidratos y dejo de tomar cosas azucaradas, leche, cerveza, arroz, etc... con bastante facilidad, casi ni los echo en falta, el resultado es que en una o dos semanas me he quitado un agujero del cinturón y en un mes dos agujeros. En un par de meses soy capaz de quitarme los diez quilos de cuando me descontrolo con el pan.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Mi abuelo se compraba cañas de chocolate y nunca le faltaban dulces en la despensa, pero ahora son el demonio. Tonto el culo debería de estar penado con cárcel ser tan miserable como tú y espero que algún día topes con la orna de tu zapato.



Son el demonio para la gente que está en el PC 14 horas al día no para tu abuelo tronco, que no creo que fuera streamer


----------



## kronopio (5 Jul 2022)

Y para las birras y el vino es lo mismo.Moderacion,joder...
El que bebe cerveza solo en verano,o después de hacer deporte,degustandola,o dos copas de vino en la cena,sabe que le hacen más bien que mal.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanger (5 Jul 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> La generación que vemos ahora llegar a los 90 y 100 años han comido pan hasta decir basta. Las generaciones de ahora os vais a morir de asco.
> Vamos el "EL PAN" un alimento lleno de nutrientes y aminoácidos esenciales para la vida.
> No cabe un tonto más.
> 
> ...



Han comido pan, tocino y queso, que es lo que había.

Todo grasuza y no les ha ido mal. Es cierto que la quemaban.

Ahora según los modernos todo eso está proscrito. El queso, prohibido también. Y el vino. 

A lo mejor lo que hace daño es comer mucho o no quemarlo.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (6 Jul 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> El pan es veneno,el que se hace hoy.
> El que comían los abuelos de horno de leña era una maravilla.
> Estate un mes sin comer pan y harinas en pasta o pizzas y me cuentas.



Yo hago mis pizzas con 48 horas de fermento con levadura fresca me sientan de puta madre ahora comete otra fuera de casa y caigo malo.


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (6 Jul 2022)

Os acordáis de esto en pleno circo para rematar a los borregos fanegas?


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Jul 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Os acordáis de esto en pleno circo para rematar a los borregos fanegas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1113241


----------



## Scarjetas (6 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Y beber cerveza y vino para ya pillar bien el cancer



Disculpe caballero, he estado en unas 50 fábricas de cerveza y tengo que discrepar de usted. La cerveza, se realiza con agua pura, pasada por un pretratamiento, con diversos filtros, por una ósmosis y por una ultrafiltración+UV. Se hacen análisis mensuales de aluminio, cada año se realiza uno de 24 metales.
La cerveza se fabrica con agua pura. No puedo decir lo mismo de otras bebidas. Porque hay algunas que para tener ese sabor característico, necesitan algunos químicos que lleva el agua y no quiero decir nombres, pero yo no bebo nada que no sea cerveza, de un lugar de calidac, o agua procesada de las plantas de tratamiento que monto con mis manos, todo lo demás es mierda, hasta el vino que le añaden a veces agua de grifo, sulfitos...hasta huesos de jamón he visto echar en barricas.
La cerveza es una bebida milenaria, merece tu respeto conforero


----------



## Itanimulli (6 Jul 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Con lo que se viene y te precupa la plaga de obesidad lolazo



Estamos comentando un tema, no? Si alguien me lee y me hace caso pues mejor para él pero en realidad no me preocupa. Que cada uno haga lo que quiera.


----------



## Itanimulli (6 Jul 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Disculpe caballero, he estado en unas 50 fábricas de cerveza y tengo que discrepar de usted. La cerveza, se realiza con agua pura, pasada por un pretratamiento, con diversos filtros, por una ósmosis y por una ultrafiltración+UV. Se hacen análisis mensuales de aluminio, cada año se realiza uno de 24 metales.
> La cerveza se fabrica con agua pura. No puedo decir lo mismo de otras bebidas. Porque hay algunas que para tener ese sabor característico, necesitan algunos químicos que lleva el agua y no quiero decir nombres, pero yo no bebo nada que no sea cerveza, de un lugar de calidac, o agua procesada de las plantas de tratamiento que monto con mis manos, todo lo demás es mierda, hasta el vino que le añaden a veces agua de grifo, sulfitos...hasta huesos de jamón he visto echar en barricas.
> La cerveza es una bebida milenaria, merece tu respeto conforero



Con los disruptores endocrinos de los plásticos, la tinta térmica, la mierda en la comida, en el aire, en el agua, el sedentarismo, etc, y crees que está la cosa para también tomar cerveza?
La cerveza tiene más estrógenos vegetales que la soja


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Con los disruptores endocrinos de los plásticos, la tinta térmica, la mierda en la comida, en el aire, en el agua, el sedentarismo, etc, y crees que está la cosa para también tomar cerveza?
> La cerveza tiene más estrógenos vegetales que la soja



Este esta más estrogenizado que un tampón, probablemente beba cerveza


----------



## Scarjetas (6 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Con los disruptores endocrinos de los plásticos, la tinta térmica, la mierda en la comida, en el aire, en el agua, el sedentarismo, etc, y crees que está la cosa para también tomar cerveza?
> La cerveza tiene más estrógenos vegetales que la soja



Bueno, la verdad que no te puedo rebatir eso, porque ese análisis nunca se hace la verdad. Pero de todas formas, yo todos los días tengo que correrme, o paja o bigotuda y por lo menos dos veces.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (6 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Este esta más estrogenizados que un tampón, probablemente beba cerveza



cual ha sido el proceso de buscar y postear esas fotos? jajajaja


----------



## Itanimulli (6 Jul 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Bueno, la verdad que no te puedo rebatir eso, porque ese análisis nunca se hace la verdad.



Nada en contra de la cerveza, eh? Solo digo que es mejor no abusar en según que casos porque puede ser la gota de lúpulo que colme el vaso. Mira las tetillas y la panza que tienen los cerveceros pros.


----------



## qbit (6 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



Ese es una rata. Este también es cardiólogo y dice lo contrario, explicándolo muy bien:


----------



## M. Priede (6 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



Es que además se le añade azúcar para evitar que se endurezca rápido y hacerlo más elástico.


----------



## qbit (6 Jul 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Esa es la duda, el tio de mi mujer, 83 años lo puedes ver en el tejado reparando las tejas y desde siempre se zampa una barra de 1/4 al día.



La gente de esa edad tampoco han recibido las vacunas de los que fueron naciendo después. Cada vez más, hasta llegar a los niños de ahora, que son los que más vacunas y kakunas recibe, por desgracia.

Pero en cambio, para compensar, a los viejos les han kakunado en los últimos años.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (6 Jul 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Es que además se le añade azúcar para evitar que se endurezca rápido y hacerlo más elástico.



Rompo una lanza a favor de los anti pan: me acabo de dar cuenta de que no trae lista de ingredientes. Y claro, no es fruta o jamón.

Que si que no puedes ponerle pegatina pero podria ser la bolsa o estar en la pared de la panaderia simplemente. A saber que mierda echan por ahi.

Yo hablo de pan casero y alguna que otra vez por semana no 1kg al dia.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (6 Jul 2022)

pan malo, leche mala, la fruta tiene mucha fructosa....cuales son los buenos alimentos? ah si los escarabajos, saltamontes, grillos, que ricos


----------



## Turbomax (6 Jul 2022)

Jsn dijo:


> Si a ese criterio le añadimos que hay que comer tres piezas de fruta diarias, los esquimales debieran haberse extinguido hace milenios.




Si tú te alimentas igual que un esquimal duras tres semanitas


----------



## Sardónica (6 Jul 2022)

Pues nos ha quedado claro entonces que están echando mierda al pan.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (6 Jul 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Nada en contra de la cerveza, eh? Solo digo que es mejor no abusar en según que casos porque puede ser la gota de lúpulo que colme el vaso. Mira las tetillas y la panza que tienen los cerveceros pros.



El problema de la cerveza no son los estrógenos ni los disrruptores endocrinos, el problema de la cerveza es que tiene uno de los niveles mas alto de índice glucémico de entre todos los alimentos, mas incluso que el pan. El resultado de eso es que el pico de insulina que te mete el cuerpo para procesarla es brutal, y la insulina lo que hace es procesar la glucosa para que tu cuerpo la pueda usar, pero también decirle a tu hígado que transforme el sobrante en grasa, por tanto mucha insulina en tu torrente sanguino durante mucho tiempo, si no gastas la glucosa en ejercicio físico, terminará suponiendo una gran producción de grasa, y recordemos que la cerveza, el pan, el arroz, etc..., lo que hace es inundarte el torrente sanguineo de insulina en muy poco tiempo. El ideal de una dieta saludable es evitar los alimentos que obliguen al cuerpo a subir insulina rápidamente, o sea, los alimentos que tienen un índice glucémico alto. Se trata de que la insulina suba lo menos posible, o al menos que lo haga muy lentamente, y de que esta baje rápidamente a niveles normales tras procesar los alimentos.

Si tus niveles de insulina se mantienen altos durante mucho tiempo tras comer, ¡malo, estás gestando una diabetes de tipo 2, la mas común!, tu cuerpo ya no es eficiente a la hora de gestionar los niveles de insulina, ya que probablemente llevas años dándole mierda, y la sobreexposición a esta hormona esta provocando que el organismo deje de ser sensible a ella. Digamos que al no detectarla generará mucha mas de la necesaria, se empieza a peder la habilidad para utilizarla eficientemente, y si siempre está alta el cabrón del higado no va a parar de trasformar glucosa en grasa.

Nota: Como curiosidad, dependiendo de la persona y sin saber porqué, un determinado alimento de bajo índice glucémico se puede comportar como un alimento de indice glucémico alto dentro de tu cuerpo. La putada es grande, igual estas comiendo lechuga sabiendo que es supersaludable y que tiene un indice glucémico bajísimo, y tu cuerpo en concreto la está tratando como si fuera algo super azucarado, con lo que tu páncreas se pone a producir insulina a saco..
Igual estas ahí haciendo dieta pensando que todo lo que comes es super saludable pero no bajas de peso ni a tiros, y lo que ocurre es que para tí, eso tan saludable, no lo es. La única manera de detectar cual es el alimento que no te va bien es prueba y error. Medirte con un glucómetro antes de comer un alimento, comerlo, y volver a medir pasado x tiempo, si el nivel de glucosa en sangre es alto pasado ese tiempo es que te va mal (y así con todos los alimentos hasta que das con el culpable). También existe una técnica donde solo se miden pulsaciones cardiacas, pero es mas rollo.


----------



## Boaz (6 Jul 2022)

depende del momento de la comida en el que lo consumas


----------



## ashe (6 Jul 2022)

Lo que hoy muchos conocen como pan es cualquier cosa menos pan

el pan ha formado parte de la civlización casi desde el origen de la agricultura y por algo será


----------



## Cuenta cuento (6 Jul 2022)

Si el pan es de masa madre a lo mejor. Yo recomiendo masturbarse con la mano izquierda al despertarse y antes de dormir.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (6 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (6 Jul 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Os acordáis de esto en pleno circo para rematar a los borregos fanegas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1113241



No tenía ni idea de que habían sacado esta barbaridad en tv, pero expone muy a las claras como funciona esta gente para mentir y engañar mezclando verdades con mentiras. En esa lista hay dos verdades y media. Beber mucha agua es buenísimo, imprescindible para estar sano y el primer paso para adelgazar en cualquier dieta digna de tal nombre. El consumo de huevos también es saludable, y por último las legumbres, que sin ser una maravilla, tampoco están mal.

El resto de recomendaciones son parar meter al director de la cadena en la cárcel. Cada vez que comes tienes pico de insulina, comer diez veces al día es tener alta la insulina todo el día, si habeis leido mi comentario de antes ya sabeis lo que hay. Pan, fruta, nata, galletas, miel..., son todos alimentos de indice glucémico alto. En cuanto a las frutas hay que aclarar que no siempre es así, las hay muy saludables, pero las que mas le gustan a la gente, que son las mas dulces, son las menos recomendables.
La pasta y el arroz idem, indice glucémico altísimo. Los rebozados llevan pan, indice glucémico alto, y van fritos, o sea, una bomba calórica.

Ahora me pongo en modo conspiranoico solo apto para magufos. ¿Porque hacían este tipo de recomendaciones en plena pandemia?. Evidentemente para engordar a la gente rápidamente. ¿Porque querían a la gente gorda durante la pandemia?. Porque la gordura inhibe la creación del glutation, una hormona que entre otras funciones vitales también es el antioxidante maestro del cuerpo. Todos los gordos tienen el glutation bajo, los deportistas y niños lo tienen elevadísimo (antes de las vacunas, el covid no afectaba ni a niños ni a deportistas)..
¿Que tiene que ver el glutation con el covi 19?. Pues que los daños provocados por esto que llaman virus resultaron ser de tipo oxidativo, y lo que algunos médicos adelantados pudieron comprobar sin saber porqué y saltándose los protocolos de la OMS, es que los antioxidantes funcionaban muy bien en los casos de covid grave.
Como esta gente al principio de la pandemia lo que quería era engordar el número de muertos para crear pánico, lo que hicieron fue dar todos los consejos al revés con respecto a lo que había que hacer, incluidos los protocolos para tratar a los enfermos o prohibir las autopsias para impedir que rápidamente se descubrieran las causas de la muerte y saber como tratar a los enfermos. Ellos, los de la OMS y sus adláteres gubernaméntales sabían bien lo que estaban haciendo, son criminales genocidas.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jul 2022)

Tus antepasados comían pan todos los días, podemos discutir las diferencias entre ese pan y el de ahora desde hace unas décadas, sobre todo el tiempo de fermentación y la intervención sistematica sobre los organismos de los consumidores, pero de hecho tenían bastantes menos enfermedades cardiovasculares en todas edades que las sociedades modernas.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jul 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> No tenía ni idea de que habían sacado esta barbaridad en tv, pero expone muy a las claras como funciona esta gente para mentir y engañar mezclando verdades con mentiras. En esa lista hay dos verdades y media. Beber mucha agua es buenísimo, imprescindible para estar sano y el primer paso para adelgazar en cualquier dieta digna de tal nombre. El consumo de huevos también es saludable, y por último las legumbres, que sin ser una maravilla, tampoco están mal.
> 
> El resto de recomendaciones son parar meter al director de la cadena en la cárcel. Cada vez que comes tienes pico de insulina, comer diez veces al día es tener alta la insulina todo el día, si habeis leido mi comentario de antes ya sabeis lo que hay. Pan, fruta, nata, galletas, miel..., son todos alimentos de indice glucémico alto. En cuanto a las frutas hay que aclarar que no siempre es así, las hay muy saludables, pero las que mas le gustan a la gente, que son las mas dulces, son las menos recomendables.
> La pasta y el arroz idem, indice glucémico altísimo. Los rebozados llevan pan, indice glucémico alto, y van fritos, o sea, una bomba calórica.
> ...



La fruta es mala también, el arroz que han comido durante miles de años los de la famosa paradoja también

Reducir toda la nutrición a un índice manda.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo que sí es cierto es que de 30 años para acá, las barrigas cerveceras están en auge.
> En la época de mis abuelos ni uno tenia barriga de este tipo...todos bebían vino y copas, pero nada de cerveza.




Pero que cojones estás balbuceando si hace más de 30 años nos poníamos practicamente toda la juventud ciega a litronas en los parques. Y en las tascas la gente bebía cerveza como si se acabara el mundo.

Lo que no hacíamos la inmensa mayoría es comer tanta mierda y porquería como se vende ahora en los supermercados disfrazada de alimento. Eso es lo que está provocando tantas barrigas de las llamadas cervezeras y no la cerveza.

Siempre estás hablando de lo que no tienes ni putísima idea.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (6 Jul 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> El problema de la cerveza no son los estrógenos ni los disrruptores endocrinos, el problema de la cerveza es que tiene uno de los niveles mas alto de índice glucémico de entre todos los alimentos, mas incluso que el pan. El resultado de eso es que el pico de insulina que te mete el cuerpo para procesarla es brutal, y la insulina lo que hace es procesar la glucosa para que tu cuerpo la pueda usar, pero también decirle a tu hígado que transforme el sobrante en grasa, por tanto mucha insulina en tu torrente sanguino durante mucho tiempo, si no gastas la glucosa en ejercicio físico, terminará suponiendo una gran producción de grasa, y recordemos que la cerveza, el pan, el arroz, etc..., lo que hace es inundarte el torrente sanguineo de insulina en muy poco tiempo. El ideal de una dieta saludable es evitar los alimentos que obliguen al cuerpo a subir insulina rápidamente, o sea, los alimentos que tienen un índice glucémico alto. Se trata de que la insulina suba lo menos posible, o al menos que lo haga muy lentamente, y de que esta baje rápidamente a niveles normales tras procesar los alimentos.
> 
> Si tus niveles de insulina se mantienen altos durante mucho tiempo tras comer, ¡malo, estás gestando una diabetes de tipo 2, la mas común!, tu cuerpo ya no es eficiente a la hora de gestionar los niveles de insulina, ya que probablemente llevas años dándole mierda, y la sobreexposición a esta hormona esta provocando que el organismo deje de ser sensible a ella. Digamos que al no detectarla generará mucha mas de la necesaria, se empieza a peder la habilidad para utilizarla eficientemente, y si siempre está alta el cabrón del higado no va a parar de trasformar glucosa en grasa.
> 
> ...



Déjate de palabras policia como magufo y dilo abiertamente si lo piensas. Esa recomendación de comer mal de algún lado ha tenido que salir.

Y el que piense que el sistema nos cuida, tras la ratonera ucraniana está mal de la cabeza


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (6 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> La fruta es mala también, el arroz que han comido durante miles de años los de la famosa paradoja también
> 
> Reducir toda la nutrición a un índice manda.



Lo mismo que hay zonas del planeta donde la mayoría de la gente es intolerante a la lactosa porque solo han empezado a consumir leche recientemente, hay zonas donde desde siempre toman arroz y su genética está mas adaptada a eso. Por otra parte el tipo de preparación y cocción también influye en el índice glucémico del arroz. Yo te puedo decir que después de comer un arroz caldoso se me dispara el azúcar, de hecho lo siento hasta en los ojos, que empiezan como a picarme.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (6 Jul 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Déjate de palabras policia como magufo y dilo abiertamente si lo piensas. Esa recomendación de comer mal de algún lado ha tenido que salir.
> 
> Y el que piense que el sistema nos cuida, tras la ratonera ucraniana está mal de la cabeza



Yo creo que mas claro no lo puedo decir, si hasta he dado el argumento científico....


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (6 Jul 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Yo creo que mas claro no lo puedo decir, si hasta he dado el argumento científico....



Por eso me fastidia ver esa fea palabra enmierdando, deberias abrir hilo con ese post


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jul 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Lo mismo que hay zonas del planeta donde la mayoría de la gente es intolerante a la lactosa porque solo han empezado a consumir leche recientemente, hay zonas donde desde siempre toman arroz y su genética está mas adaptada a eso. Por otra parte el tipo de preparación y cocción también influye en el índice glucémico del arroz. Yo te puedo decir que después de comer un arroz caldoso se me dispara el azúcar, de hecho lo siento hasta en los ojos, que empiezan como a picarme.



Pues lo mismo para el trigo, que además también consumen en china desde hace miles de años.

Las tribua del paleolítico en algunas latitudes cuando pillaban miel, comían fácil un 50% de sus calorías de miel.

Y no les pasaba nada, siempre que estés sano y no comas de más, el azúcar sube tras la comida y baja rapidamente cuando se asimila la comida.

Ahora llamar pan al pan Bimbo, por bueno que a alguien le parezca, es a lo mejor extender demasiado el termino y poco tiene que ver con un pan fermentado varias horas con levadura madre.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (6 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Tus antepasados comían pan todos los días, podemos discutir las diferencias entre ese pan y el de ahora desde hace unas décadas, sobre todo el tiempo de fermentación y la intervención sistematica sobre los organismos de los consumidores, pero de hecho tenían bastantes menos enfermedades cardiovasculares en todas edades que las sociedades modernas.



Te he leído en otras intervenciones, sé que eres vegano o vegetariano, y parecer conocer bastante del tema, a que se debería que buena parte de la población mundial se alimente solo a bases de carbohidratos(Chinos, Indios) sin tener altos índices de las enfermedades que sufrimos más los occidentales? ¿Que lo explica?


A mí una dieta estrictamente carnívora no me cae bien, lo sé porque en su momento fui de aquellos que siguieron dietas proteicas como la paleo dieta o similares que se ponen cada día más de moda. Incluso sé que ahora hay dietas basadas estrictamente en "Grasas", que se venden como buenas dietas, mejores que la Paleo. A mi me parece demencial atiborrarse de Grasas sino eres un deportista del alto rendimiento, pero cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera.



Por el contrario,en mi caso, disminuí el consumo de protes animal y me siento mejor que antes.Lo que si se nota es una bajada de la Líbido. De hecho, buena parte de la critica hacia las dietas "veganas" es que bajan la testor, de lo cual no estaría seguro.

Vos que pensas? Se puede mantener la líbido y/o testo con dietas no animal?

Pd: Tienes algún hílo de dieta y enfermedades cardio? Yo tengo más de 30, y la verdad es que hay cosas ya me empiezan acojonar, a días en que pienso en seguir una dieta solo basada en legumbres y verduras, de cero grasas, aunque no sea lo mejor para el paladar, pero también es dificil alejarse de la tentación y ciertos gustos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Jul 2022)

Yo he comprobado que dejando harinas blancas refinadas también arroz blanco ...mi metabolismo se puso a funcionar mucho más rápido ....los lípidos no generaban un problema ya que este carbo simple no ejercía su efecto ...y por supuesto el control de Insul liberada era mucho más efeciente con carbos complejos .... también trate de separar ingestas en horarios más cortos ...y sentí un malestar muy grande con comidas refinadas ....sean bollos del dia... empanadas ... napolitana y ni hablar del veneno número 1 ....la pizza de estas dos cadenas glorificados por todos .


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (6 Jul 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Te he leído en otras intervenciones, sé que eres vegano o vegetariano, y parecer conocer bastante del tema, a que se debería que buena parte de la población mundial se alimente solo a bases de carbohidratos(Chinos, Indios) sin tener altos índices de las enfermedades que sufrimos más los occidentales? ¿Que lo explica?
> 
> 
> A mí una dieta estrictamente carnívora no me cae bien, lo sé porque en su momento fui de aquellos que siguieron dietas proteicas como la paleo dieta o similares que se ponen cada día más de moda. Incluso sé que ahora hay dietas basadas estrictamente en "Grasas", que se venden como buenas dietas, mejores que la Paleo. A mi me parece demencial atiborrarse de Grasas sino eres un deportista del alto rendimiento, pero cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera.
> ...



El tema es que las `plantas no producen amioacidos complejos y otras historias parece ser.

Sea como sea la evidencia es obvia, los veganos que se graban a si mismos orgullosos están a un paso de romperse los huesos, como para pensar en testosterona y follar.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jul 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Te he leído en otras intervenciones, sé que eres vegano o vegetariano, y parecer conocer bastante del tema, a que se debería que buena parte de la población mundial se alimente solo a bases de carbohidratos(Chinos, Indios) sin tener altos índices de las enfermedades que sufrimos más los occidentales? ¿Que lo explica?
> 
> 
> A mí una dieta estrictamente carnívora no me cae bien, lo sé porque en su momento fui de aquellos que siguieron dietas proteicas como la paleo dieta o similares que se ponen cada día más de moda. Incluso sé que ahora hay dietas basadas estrictamente en "Grasas", que se venden como buenas dietas, mejores que la Paleo. A mi me parece demencial atiborrarse de Grasas sino eres un deportista del alto rendimiento, pero cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera.
> ...



Pues a qué evidentemente la propaganda del sistema en los últimos ochenta años es falsa, el primate ser humano obtiene mejores rendimientos a todos los niveles con dietas altas en carbohidratos y bajas en grasas y proteínas de origen animal, aunque moderadas o suficientes en proteínas totales.

Las dietas tradicionales en casi todas las latitudes incluso en el paleolítico han sido dietas dónde predominaba la recolección y la agricultura y por tanto los alimentos de origen vegetal, generalmente altos en carbohidratos.

La evidencia ha sido ocultada sistemáticamente durante décadas mientras en la tele los anuncios eran acerca de lácteos para el calcio, come pescado que es muy bueno y carne todos los días.

Es tan obvio como la plandemia.

Ahora bien, en los últimos ochenta años tres generaciones han sido vacunadas y les han jodido el metabolismo de formas aleatorias, y habrá quien sea alérgico a las legumbres y se vea obligado a comer carne porque es lo que le sienta bien, mala suerte.

En cuanto al deporte de alto rendimiento, no es posible sin comer una buena proporción de carbohidratos, y las sociedades más fértiles y prolificas son todas basadas en carbohidratos, lo de la testo es una chorrada sin evidencia alguna si acaso en sentido contrario.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jul 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> El tema es que las `plantas no producen amioacidos complejos y otras historias parece ser.
> 
> Sea como sea la evidencia es obvia, los veganos que se graban a si mismos orgullosos están a un paso de romperse los huesos, como para pensar en testosterona y follar.



Aminoácidos complejos qué cojones es eso, Jojojo, con lo fácil que es leer un poco de bioquímica y mirar unas tablas nutricionales


----------



## Salgado Solitario (6 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ...
> *Las dietas tradicionales en casi todas las latitudes incluso en el paleolítico han sido dietas dónde predominaba la recolección y la agricultura* y por tanto los alimentos de origen vegetal, generalmente altos en carbohidratos.
> 
> La evidencia ha sido ocultada sistemáticamente durante décadas mientras en la tele los anuncios eran acerca de lácteos para el calcio, come pescado que es muy bueno y carne todos los días.
> ...



Agricultura y paleolítico son dos términos antagónicos.

Señor Sugus las trolas que cuente procure que sean menos gordas, hombre. Que después nos tenemos que reír y cachondear y no queda serio el debate.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (6 Jul 2022)

Aquí explican perfectamente esa aparente paradoja de los asiáticos delgados y grandes comedores de arroz. 










SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN.. POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? PARTE 1


SI LOS CARBOHIDRATOS ENGORDAN... ¿POR QUÉ EL ASIÁTICO COMIENDO ARROZ NO ENGORDABA? Breve resumen introductorio antes de entrar en...




lameteoqueviene.blogspot.com


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Agricultura y paleolítico son dos términos antagónicos.
> 
> Señor Sugus las trolas que cuente procure que sean menos gordas, hombre. Que después nos tenemos que reír y cachondear y no queda serio el debate.



Las sociedades paleolítico eran REFOLECTORAS cazadoras en muchos casos.
Las plantas no corren, son una fuente de calorías mucho más predictiva y el ser humano fue uno de los depredadores más ineficientes hasta hace unas decenas de miles de años y aún así no siempre se caza, ni se puede conservar la carne en la mayoría de los ecosistemas sin medios MODERNOS de conservación inventados hace unos diez mil años como muy pronto.
Estais totalmente sesgados por propaganda sistemica y vidas de urbanitas dónde vais al súper y tenéis carne a bondo sin mover un dedo cuando hace tan solo unas décadas la mayoría de la gente no comía un filete tres veces al día porque eso implica matar un animal todos los días, sin refrigeradores.


----------



## daesrd (6 Jul 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Mis abuelos han comido pan siempre que ha habido y todos han pasado de los 90.
> 
> si teneis una genetica de mierda, no es culpa nuestra.



Du que si. Lo que no se debe es abusar, pero malo no lo creo..


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Aquí explican perfectamente esa aparente paradoja de los asiáticos delgados y grandes comedores de arroz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que manera de contradecirse tiene el artículo para justificar que los chinos, que ahora comen más carnuza, están más obesos ahora que cuando comían una diets con un 80% de las calorías procedentes de carbohidratos.

El estudio de china ya explica todo perfectamente en un contexto de una ingesta muy baja de azúcares y aún así las poblaciones con mayor consumo de grasas y proteínas de origen animal, estaban más gordos y enfermos.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (6 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Las sociedades paleolítico eran REFOLECTORAS cazadoras en muchos casos.
> Las plantas no corren, son una fuente de calorías mucho más predictiva y el ser humano fue uno de los depredadores más ineficientes hasta hace unas decenas de miles de años y aún así no siempre se caza, ni se puede conservar la carne en la mayoría de los ecosistemas sin medios MODERNOS de conservación inventados hace unos diez mil años como muy pronto.
> Estais totalmente sesgados por propaganda sistemica y vidas de urbanitas dónde vais al súper y tenéis carne a bondo sin mover un dedo cuando hace tan solo unas décadas la mayoría de la gente no comía un filete tres veces al día porque eso implica matar un animal todos los días, sin refrigeradores.



Recolectoras todo lo que usted quiera. 
Lo que claramente no eran las sociedades del paleolítico era agricultoras. 
Recoja su owned y llévelo con la mayor dignidad que pueda


----------



## Salgado Solitario (6 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Que manera de contradecirse tiene el artículo para justificar que los chinos, que ahora comen más carnuza, están más obesos ahora que cuando comían una diets con un 80% de las calorías procedentes de carbohidratos.
> 
> El estudio de china ya explica todo perfectamente en un contexto de una ingesta muy baja de azúcares y aún así las poblaciones con mayor consumo de grasas y proteínas de origen animal, estaban más gordos y enfermos.



No te ha dado tiempo ni de leerlo.

Hay 4 minutos entre que cuelgo el post, un post extenso, y esta respuesta suya. Y entre medias aún ha tenido tiempo para escribir dos post de varios párrafos. 

Que todos sabemos que usted viene aquí hablar de su libro, o de su religión. Pero disimule un poco caramba.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> No te ha dado tiempo ni de leerlo.
> 
> Hay 4 minutos entre que cuelgo el post, un post extenso, y esta respuesta suya. Y entre medias aún ha tenido tiempo para escribir dos post de varios párrafos.
> 
> Que todos sabemos que usted viene aquí hablar de su libro, o de su religión. Pero disimule un poco caramba.



Lo leí hace años porque es el mismo panfleto paleo directamente traducido de los gurus paleotontos que descartan las toneladas de evidencias que refutan su postura, pero tiene muy buena acogida entre la gente porque la carne es dios.

Llevo 20 años leyendo sobre nutrición de todas las partes.

Lo de reducir todo a la insulina y negar que el aporte calórico total está directamente relacionado con lo que se engorda es negar la bioquímica y la fisiología más básicas.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Recolectoras todo lo que usted quiera.
> Lo que claramente no eran las sociedades del paleolítico era agricultoras.
> Recoja su owned y llévelo con la mayor dignidad que pueda



En ningún momento he dicho eso, es más, toda sociedades recolectora cazadora en cuanto descubre la agricultura, inmediatamente se pasa a ella para obtener una parte importante de sus calorías de manera mucho más segura que solo la recolección o la caza.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (6 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Lo leí hace años porque es el mismo panfleto paleo directamente traducido de los gurus paleotontos que descartan las toneladas de evidencias que refutan su postura, pero tiene muy buena acogida entre la gente porque la carne es dios.
> 
> Llevo 20 años leyendo sobre nutrición de todas las partes.
> 
> Lo de reducir todo a la insulina y negar que el aporte calórico total está directamente relacionado con lo que se engorda es negar la bioquímica y la fisiología más básicas.



Vale, muy bien, buen argumento ese de que se lo ha leído hace tiempo. Ha salido del paso con elegancia. 
Si la lectura fuese reciente sabría que no es un panfleto ni traducción de nada. Pero bien. 

Ahora de aquello que usted decía que había agricultura durante el paleolítico que nos puede decir? 
Ansioso estoy por verle salir de esa contradicción in terminis.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Jul 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Tienes algún hílo de dieta y enfermedades cardio? Yo tengo más de 30, y la verdad es que hay cosas ya me empiezan acojonar, a días en que pienso en seguir una dieta solo basada en legumbres y verduras, de cero grasas, aunque no sea lo mejor para el paladar, pero también es dificil alejarse de la tentación y ciertos gustos.



Sin duda las dietas veganas y vegetarianas bajan la líbido, consumes menos taurina, menos colesterol, menos grasas, menos proteina y de peor calidad.

Solo hay que ver como quedan muchos tíos después de años de veganismo: cuerpos consumidos, flacos, débiles, con ojeras e incapaces de crear músculo a partir de hacer pesas porque no pueden alimentarlo y al final atiborrándose de carbos. Los únicos que lo mantienen se meten suplementos de todo.

La mejor dieta es proteina animal magra (pavo, pollo, ternera, pescado blanco y algo de azul) con fibra (ensalada de hoja verde) y mucha agua, combinada con pesas y cardio es bajar de peso y aumentar masa muscular sin duda alguna.


----------



## Eremita (6 Jul 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Aunque segun tu no haya pan bueno, no puede ser lo mismo el bagete de 30 centimos que un pan integral artesanal. Mejor comer arroz o tambien hace el spike insulinico?



Que gran labor de colonización cultural han hecho los anglos.
Spike, 5 letras para sustituir a pico, 4 letras. Impresionante.


----------



## 999999999 (6 Jul 2022)

Post lleno de gordos cetogénicos con mal aliento...

A mamarla todos, gilipollas


----------



## TALEBIANO (6 Jul 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Te he leído en otras intervenciones, sé que eres vegano o vegetariano, y parecer conocer bastante del tema, a que se debería que buena parte de la población mundial se alimente solo a bases de carbohidratos(Chinos, Indios) sin tener altos índices de las enfermedades que sufrimos más los occidentales? ¿Que lo explica?
> 
> 
> A mí una dieta estrictamente carnívora no me cae bien, lo sé porque en su momento fui de aquellos que siguieron dietas proteicas como la paleo dieta o similares que se ponen cada día más de moda. Incluso sé que ahora hay dietas basadas estrictamente en "Grasas", que se venden como buenas dietas, mejores que la Paleo. A mi me parece demencial atiborrarse de Grasas sino eres un deportista del alto rendimiento, pero cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera.
> ...



Los chinos y los indios tienen una tasa de diabetes brutal. Sin embargo presentan poca obesidad; a esta tipologia se la denomina TOFI (thin outside, fat inside= delgados por fuera, gordos por dentro), porque lo que tienen es grasa visceral (hígado graso y demás).


----------



## Catalinius (6 Jul 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Pero que cojones estás balbuceando si hace más de 30 años nos poníamos practicamente toda la juventud ciega a litronas en los parques. Y en las tascas la gente bebía cerveza como si se acabara el mundo.
> 
> Lo que no hacíamos la inmensa mayoría es comer tanta mierda y porquería como se vende ahora en los supermercados disfrazada de alimento. Eso es lo que está provocando tantas barrigas de las llamadas cervezeras y no la cerveza.
> 
> ...



Qué cutres, la mía bebíamos manchados, goma3, rancio, calimocho y vinos....poca cerveza veías y eran botellines diminutos.


----------



## Catalinius (6 Jul 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> En Bilbao son célebres los "txikiteros", que se ponen finos a "txikitos", es decir, vinitos, para ellos la cerveza da cáncer de sida
> 
> Y tienen unos barrigones antologicos y redondos como pelotas, parecen embarazados de octillizos.
> 
> Aunque creo que las barrigas, más que por el vino (que seguro ayuda), se dan por los atracones que se celebran en los txokos.



Hablamos de vascongadas donde en tiempo de ocio solo se come, se bebe y no solo chiquitos, se canta y se cuentan chistes por horas y horas....


----------



## Catalinius (6 Jul 2022)

nief dijo:


> Si el pan tiene indice glucemico 100 la cerveza es de 123



El problema es que cada vez te dan más y más cantidad de cerveza, ahora un corto es como una caña doble y una caña es una cerveza grande y la grande es directamente el bidón....y ya se sabe: gas, cebada y lo que no se mea....te grandea....


----------



## Catalinius (6 Jul 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Quiza en tu epoca en ciertas zonas la gwnte tenia menos trabajos sedentarios y mas trabajos donde habia que mover el esqueleto. Aparte de la epoca habra que tner en cuenta el lugar.



Ciudad, trabajos de todo tipo pero ni huerta ni mina....de Madrid para arriba


----------



## Segismunda (6 Jul 2022)

Concuerdo con el man que abre el hilo, seguramente la industria panificadora se encuentra detrás de estas controversiales declaraciones.


----------



## ciberobrero (6 Jul 2022)

Cada vez tengo más claro que la casta médica está para inducir enfermedades crónicas y cronificar las que no lo son

Ahora comentaré en los hilos del covid jugosos sucesos que les han pasado a viejos del pueblo a cuento de La Tercera(TM)


----------



## 999999999 (6 Jul 2022)

Ni puta idea tienes...


----------



## Hipotecator (6 Jul 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> El alimento que ha acompañado al hombre desde el principio de los tiempos ahora es malo.




el consumo de cereales en la evolucion humana es relativamente reciente, apenas hace unos 9 - 11 mil años. Nueastra especie (homo homo sapiens) tiene unos 200 mil años (y los hominidos unos 2 millones de años). Las variaciones geneticas (por adaptacion, fisiologia) suelen ocurrir para que se estabilicen cada 40 mil años.

Conclusion: que lo de comer pan es de hace unos quince minutos en nuestra genetica, procesamiento hormonal, etc. Y si, el pan es una basura, no tan solo comparado con el de la antiguedad [el primer trigo que cultivado fue el trigo Einkorn (Triticum monococcum) ] , sino con las variedades que se cultivaban hace apenas 50 o 30 años. Se ha modificado geneticamente el trigo para que produzca granos mas grandes, que a su vez concentran mas azucar y gluten. Es decir crean una harina para producir alimentos mucho mas adictivos (por la concentracion de azucar, un chute directo al cerebro) y mas moldeables para trabajarlos (por el gluten, que arrasa el cerebro y existe relacion con las demencias). No existe cereal bueno, todos han sido adaptados a las exigencias de mercado, en su produccion, tratamiento, conservacion, generacion de mercado cautivo (via adiccion al azucar). Asi como tampoco importa que sea "integral" y sea harina del cereal que se quiera. Solamente fijarse en los campos de trigo, aquellos trigales con plantas altas que se mecian como un oceano al pasar el viento con sus ligeras espigas, ahora son plantas de muy baja altura con unas espigas mas grandes, (por algo sera).



Eso si luego la gente te dice eso de "el pan que rico es, empiezo a comer y no puedo parar" (por algo sera, asi lo han diseñado para el mercado, la ciencia se encarga).

Uno de los mejores sloganes publicitarios que se han creado (para el consumo, claro, para el mejor de los consumos, el adictivo): "Cuando haces pop, ya no hay stop".


pues con los cereales lo mismo, y con los helados, y con los yogures, y con las hamburguesas, y con los refrescos y con las birras.... (gluten y azucares --amilopectina --- en todo).


----------



## Hipotecator (6 Jul 2022)

Soler dijo:


> Pues yo tengo épocas de alimentarme bastante mal (pizza, patatas fritas, crosanes de chocolate) y no soy capaz de pesar más de 63kg midiendo 1,80. Pero es que veo cada día veo a tíos con una barrigaza increíble (en mi trabajo sin ir más lejos). ¿Qué comen? ¿Cuánto comen? ¿Qué hacen para estar así de gordos? ¿Se meten tocino en vena? No lo entiendo.
> 
> Y ya que hablan de ejercicio. Yo cuando más consigo pesar es de hecho cuando hago ejercicio. Me pongo a hacer pesas, comer proteína y subo de peso y ganó masa muscular. Pero a la que dejo el gym, bicho palo otra vez.




lo que pasa es que el metabolismo lo tendran desequilibrado..... Tu te comes un bocata de calamares rebozados y tras visitar a Roca, puede que engordes 10 gramos; otra persona come exactamente lo mismo y tras pasar por el trono resulta que ha engordado 220 gramos... ¿Por que siendo la cantidad consumida lo mismo uno engorda mas que el otro? ... por la genetica dira un listo, pues no, lo mas seguro que sea por la resistencia a la insulina que ha desarrollado el segundo comensal de bocatas, y su insulina lo que hace es convertir en grasa esos hidratos de carbono y no puede eliminarla... 


Solucion: restablecer el metabolismo.


----------



## Catalinius (6 Jul 2022)

La genética es oro para todo, igual para engordamientos.
Yo sigo en mis 50 kilos, aunque en mi adolescencia y primera juventud no llegaba a los 47, mi padre, madre y tía igualmente, el padre de mi hijo lo mismo, así que nuestro heredero es un sílfide.


----------



## Omnicromañon (6 Jul 2022)

El huevo tiene un índice glucémico de 0, eso sí que es un bien alimento, podéis empezar por los míos.


----------



## aron01 (6 Jul 2022)

Un buen chivito te mata de placer y te revive al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Catalinius (6 Jul 2022)

Omnicromañon dijo:


> El huevo tiene un índice glucémico de 0, eso sí que es un bien alimento, podéis empezar por los míos.



Claro porque los de codorniz con pelo son más saludable aunque menos vistosos...


----------



## Hipotecator (6 Jul 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> Un buen chivito te mata de placer y te revive al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1113677




De lujo..... es mas dos mejor que uno, y son la hostia para cenar, justo antes de meterse al sobre, .....

que cosa, que maravilla.... esto es salud, y saber hacer las cosas...



--------------------


----------



## Drobed Yug (6 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



Vera hustec, todos los que hacemos ejercicio diario necesitamos hidratos de carbono de CALIDAC, de digestión lenta y ricos en fibra. 

Arroz integral-Pasta integral-Copos de avena-PAN INTEGRAL

Boa tarde


----------



## Romu (6 Jul 2022)

El cardiólogo no tiene ni p.idea de nutrición.


----------



## racalmatt (6 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



Porqué hablamos sin tener ni p...idea ???

En la escala del índice glucémico, el referente 100 es la glucosa.
El pan se sitúa, según calidad, entre el 40 y 60.

Menciono lo de la calidad, porque, cómo con todo alimento hoy día, es determinante.
No es lo mismo un pan de molde blanco, que se elaboró con harina refinada 00 (solo almidón básicamente), conjunto con un montón de azúcar y conservantes y mejorantes (sólo hay que leer la etiqueta), que un pan de Cea, que se sitúa en el extremo opuesto de un pan rápido y de baja calidad.


----------



## Pogredumbre (6 Jul 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Tu eres tonto no lo siguiente. El cereal no tiene azúcar, es más para hacer la cerveza primero se tiene que meter la cebada en agua para germine y saqué azúcar y pueda hacer la fermentación. Tu come lo que te salga de los huevos y deja a los demás tranquilos hijo de una gran .....



Cuando he dicho yo que tenga azucar? eee....mmmmm sinceramente mi conocimiento no llega a esa terminologia si son hidratos de carbono si es azucar si es glucosa fructosa, eso lo lei por encima...Pero vamos que se resume con dos frases y me repito:
Pan y circo
Evita el cereal

La verdad es que no se que hago contestandote , porque viendo el nivel de insultos obviamente estas medio agentesmitizado si no de que vas a reaccionar asi? Que pasa estas mi contento masticando tu pan y reaccionas con violencia en cuanto alguien insinua algo? xD jajajajja vaaa no me seas "inflao a pan"


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Jul 2022)

Tawanchai dijo:


> Y beber cerveza y vino para ya pillar bien el cancer



Y no beber nada y no comer pan y acabar con 85 años en un asilo donde te morirás de hambre y sed en la próxima plandemia.


----------



## Pogredumbre (6 Jul 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> Si joder ya veo a los chinos como evitan el arroz. Y además que gordos están. Venga va.



Ves a los Españoles? Catolicos.... Evitar la gula? porque yo veo todo lo contrario... sin envargo bien que es uno de sus mandatos... basicos...

Con esto igual, una cosa es que el conocimiento arcano lo diga y otra que los borregos hagan uso del conocimiento minimamente arcano, basicamente porque no le dan bombo, porque todo lo que no sea aborregamientamiento pues no le dan bombo.

Esa frase kla extrage concretamente del libro :








El Tao de la Salud, el Sexo y la Larga Vida - Tao Yoga


Daniel Reid es un conocido autor sobre medicina tradicional china y prácticas taoístas, habiendo dedicado toda su vida al estudio de la cultura oriental y habiendo vivido mucho tiempo en diversos países asiáticos, incluidos los 16 años que pasó en Taiwan (guardiana de la antigua sabiduría...




taoyoga.es





Me parece que aqui ay otro que le gusta mucho su cereal y reaciona a lo agnete smith en cuanto le tocan su pancito. Pues mejor no le heches un vistazo a esto que ahi ya te cagas:
saludcl.wordpress.com/2013/02/27/combinacion-de-los-alimentos-dr-herbert-shelton/comment-page-1/


----------



## Salgado Solitario (6 Jul 2022)

Eso es verdad pero vamos a lo importante. 
Usted y yo tenemos un grave conflicto de avatares y uno de los dos debería ponerle solución, de preferencia el que ha llegado después.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué cutres, la mía bebíamos manchados, goma3, rancio, calimocho y vinos....poca cerveza veías y eran botellines diminutos.




¿Hace más de 30 años era la época de tus abuelos o era tu época? A ver si te aclaras guapisísima.

La mía fue hace más de 30 y lo tengo clarísimo, tú ya veo que ni sabes en la época que has vivido tu alegre y tierna juventud. O a lo mejor ni tuviste juventud, no serías el primero ni tampoco el último.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jul 2022)

Salgado Solitario dijo:


> Vale, muy bien, buen argumento ese de que se lo ha leído hace tiempo. Ha salido del paso con elegancia.
> Si la lectura fuese reciente sabría que no es un panfleto ni traducción de nada. Pero bien.
> 
> Ahora de aquello que usted decía que había agricultura durante el paleolítico que nos puede decir?
> Ansioso estoy por verle salir de esa contradicción in terminis.



Quería decir que en el paleolítico en muchas partes predominaba la recolección y que después, predominó la agricultura. Carne todos los días comían muy pocos pueblos y clases sociales, de ahí la obsesión clasista por la carne de las clases populares desde que existe la cadena de frío y la producción industrial de carne, de pésima calidad, hormonada y hasta arriba se antibióticos.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jul 2022)

Hipotecator dijo:


> el consumo de cereales en la evolucion humana es relativamente reciente, apenas hace unos 9 - 11 mil años. Nueastra especie (homo homo sapiens) tiene unos 200 mil años (y los hominidos unos 2 millones de años). Las variaciones geneticas (por adaptacion, fisiologia) suelen ocurrir para que se estabilicen cada 40 mil años.
> 
> Conclusion: que lo de comer pan es de hace unos quince minutos en nuestra genetica, procesamiento hormonal, etc. Y si, el pan es una basura, no tan solo comparado con el de la antiguedad [el primer trigo que cultivado fue el trigo Einkorn (Triticum monococcum) ] , sino con las variedades que se cultivaban hace apenas 50 o 30 años. Se ha modificado geneticamente el trigo para que produzca granos mas grandes, que a su vez concentran mas azucar y gluten. Es decir crean una harina para producir alimentos mucho mas adictivos (por la concentracion de azucar, un chute directo al cerebro) y mas moldeables para trabajarlos (por el gluten, que arrasa el cerebro y existe relacion con las demencias). No existe cereal bueno, todos han sido adaptados a las exigencias de mercado, en su produccion, tratamiento, conservacion, generacion de mercado cautivo (via adiccion al azucar). Asi como tampoco importa que sea "integral" y sea harina del cereal que se quiera. Solamente fijarse en los campos de trigo, aquellos trigales con plantas altas que se mecian como un oceano al pasar el viento con sus ligeras espigas, ahora son plantas de muy baja altura con unas espigas mas grandes, (por algo sera).
> 
> ...



No, se han encontrado restos de legumbres y cereales salvajes cocinados en dentaduras de neanderthales.

Hay especies de monos que se alimentan casi en exclusiva de gramineas y el ser humano es el primate que má amilasa produce en su saliva


----------



## Salgado Solitario (6 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> *Quería decir que en el paleolítico en muchas partes predominaba la recolección y que después, predominó la agricultura*. Carne todos los días comían muy pocos pueblos y clases sociales, de ahí la obsesión clasista por la carne de las clases populares desde que existe la cadena de frío y la producción industrial de carne, de pésima calidad, hormonada y hasta arriba se antibióticos.



Pues así estamos con usted, r que r. 
Paleolítico y predominio de la agricultura son antagónicos. 

Usted tiene cierta formación e idiota no parece entonces me extraña tanto que caiga y reitere en estos errores evidentes. Algo falla...


----------



## kasper98 (6 Jul 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Nutricionalmente hablando, el pan es PUTA MIERDA.
> El pan no es bueno nunca. El pan es puro azúcar que va al torrente sanguíneo provocando un pico de insulina. Hace el mismo daño que un dulce.
> 
> De hecho en la escala que mide el índice glucémico de los alimentos con hidratos de carbono (el pico de azúcar en sangre que provocan) va de 0 a 100, siendo 100 el pan.
> ...



Todo pan es harina refinada??no te lo crees ni tu...

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amanciortera (6 Jul 2022)

bhays a comer en unos meses................


----------



## Hipotecator (6 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No, se han encontrado restos de legumbres y cereales salvajes cocinados en dentaduras de neanderthales.
> 
> Hay especies de monos que se alimentan casi en exclusiva de gramineas y el ser humano es el primate que má amilasa produce en su saliva



Muy bien, no sabia que los neardenthales hubieran llegado a consumir cereales, ademas cocinados. Como indicas eran "salvajes" por lo que esta claro que no eran cultivados, lo cual no quita que en nuestra especie el primer trigo cultivado se considere al einkorn [que por cierto lo venden y con su harina se produzca pan de einkorn, aunque cueste una buena pasta).

No dudo que haya primates que lleguen a consumir gramineas (no se si cereales) de modo natural, estaran adaptados a ese consumo. En el caso de la amilasa, el que seamos que producimos mas esa enzima (salival y pancreatica), indicara que estamos mejor preparados para procesar hidratos de carbono en general ( que nada indica que deban de ser cereales o tambien ser incluidos estos )...


--------------------------------


----------



## pepeleches (7 Jul 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> El pan es veneno,el que se hace hoy.
> El que comían los abuelos de horno de leña era una maravilla.Lo
> Estate un mes sin comer pan y harinas en pasta o pizzas y me cuentas.



No. Si era pan de harina refinada, te da igual. 

Hay muchos alimentos con mitos de ese tipo bastante erróneos, en plan de 'si es natural es bueno'. Y no, es que la base es mala para el organismo. 

Por ejemplo la miel. O el zumo. Miel natural de puta madre. Zumo de naranjas recién exprimidas. Que sí, que entre tener conservantes u otras mierdas, pues mejor que no tengan, pero no es lo más dañino.

Lo dañino es que son carbohidratos refinados, o los azúcares en el caso del zumo y la miel. Una vez que partes de eso, aunque la harina refinada la amase un panadero artesano echándole solo agua, aceite y sal, no cambia el resultado

Si tienes una actividad física grande, principalmente un trabajo que consuma mucha energía, pues igual no te afecta demasiado porque lo quemas. Pero si llevas una vida como la mayoría de la que llevamos todos hoy en día, como te pongas tibio a pan es difícil que tu cuerpo no lo note.

O si hablamos de hace muchos años, se estilaba mucho más la harina integral, que necesitaba menos proceso. Y cambia bastante la película...


----------



## pepeleches (7 Jul 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Los chinos y los indios tienen una tasa de diabetes brutal. Sin embargo presentan poca obesidad; a esta tipologia se la denomina TOFI (thin outside, fat inside= delgados por fuera, gordos por dentro), porque lo que tienen es grasa visceral (hígado graso y demás).



Es muy díficil o casi imposible que si te alimentas prioritariamente de verduras, frutas, hortalizas, legumbres, tengas diabetes y grasa abdominal. 

El problema de estas dietas con poca carne es que se terminan saciando (porque estos alimentos no llenan el buche...) de pan, arroz, cereales. Y pasa lo que dices tú, gente con poco peso (poco músculo, les falta proteína...) y mucha grasa en proporción. 

Si veis imágenes y estatuas del antiguo Egipto, en muchos se ve la imagen del típico gordiflaco, gente esmirriadilla para nuestro canon actual, pero con tripón y lorzominales desproporcionados. Eso es por poca proteína y mucho pan y cerveza, que era lo típico de la época. 

Claro está, que eran la civilización dominante porque ellos tenían una dieta que no era la mejor precisamente, pero el resto tenía problemas para comer. El cereal salvó a la humanidad, porque entre no comer y comer mucho cereal, obviamente la segunda opción te da más posibildiades de sobrevivir...


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Jul 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo que sí es cierto es que de 30 años para acá, las barrigas cerveceras están en auge.
> En la época de mis abuelos ni uno tenia barriga de este tipo...todos bebían vino y copas, pero nada de cerveza.



La cerveza era cosa de albañiles, que sí tenían barriga cervecera


----------



## Catalinius (7 Jul 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> La cerveza era cosa de albañiles, que sí tenían barriga cervecera



Mi abuelo lo era y llevaba para almorzar su mini-bota de vino.


----------

